# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  SENSASI ZEBRA: OMOSAKO SHIRO GO

## Ajik Raffles

*SENSASI ZEBRA: OMOSAKO SHIRO GO*

Sukses menyelenggarakan The 1st National GO 2009, Stars Koi Centre kembali menyelenggarakan kegiatan GO. Kali ini bertajuk Sensasi Zebra. *Lima puluh dua ekor Certificate & High Quality Omosako Shiro akan dibesarkan bersama di fasilitas milik Stars Koi di Bandung hingga Januari 2010*.

*Kegiatan ini sudah dilaunching tanggal 15 Agustus 2009, di Stars Koi Center, Bandung, tetapi karena miskoordinasi baru diposting dan 17 ekor sudah dipilih peserta lain.*

*TUJUAN*
-. 	Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang paling optimal
-. 	Meningkatkan keterampilan keeping koi dengan cara berdiskusi langsung dengan penangkar terkemuka asal Jepang dan salah satu dealer terkemuka di Indonesia  
-. 	Meningkatkan silaturahim antar anggota melalui kegiatan tatap muka pada saat penjurian

*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Sebanyak 52 ekor Certificate & High Quality Omosako Shiro menjadi obyek kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:

Varietas		: Shiro Utshuri
Umur			: Tosai
Ukuran			: 25 cm +
Penangkar (Breeder)	:  Omosako Koi Farm
Indukan (Oyagoi)	:  Zebra

Pemenangnya akan ditentukan lewat penjurian langsung dengan juri yang berasal dari salah seorang penangkar Jepang

*PARTISIPAN*
Seluruh penggemar koi di Indonesia

*HARGA*
Harga ditetapkan bertingkat, sebagai berikut:
-. 20 pilihan pertama Rp 7,500,000
-. 20 pilihan kedua, Rp 6,000,000
-. 10 pilihan terakhir Rp 5,000,000

*PEMBAYARAN:*
1.	Pembayaran bisa diangsur 2x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a.	Pembayaran pertama, selambat - lambatnya tujuh hari setelah booking
b.	Pembayarn kedua, selambat  lambatnya dua bulan setelah pembayaran pertama 

2.	Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
Bank Central Asia
A/C No. 156 1111 028
A/N Ayi Wiratman

3. 	Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Ayi Wiratman - 0811215148

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN*
1.	Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting langsung di forum ini kode ikan pilihannya atau melalui Stars Koi Centre. Partisipan sah mendapatkan koi yang dipilih apabila sudah dikonfirmasi melalui forum ini

2.	Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada Januari 2010 dan akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian

*JURI*
Akan Ditentukan Kemudian

*HADIAH*
Satu ekor Shiro Utshuri, bloodline Zebra, bisa dimiliki pemilik koi yang menyandang predikat Grand Champion (Foto koi hadiah menyusul)

*LAIN  LAIN*
*Stars Koi Center akan menyumbangkan 1 ekor Omosako Shiro yang akan dilelang majalah KOI-S melalui forum ini pada saat yang akan ditentukan kemudian* 

*FOTO:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-01 (dani) , OMO-02, OMO-03, OMO-04 (Soegiyanto), OMO-05(wahyudi)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-06 (anggit), OMO-07, OMO-08, OMO-09, OMO-10 (luki)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-11 (erick tohir), OMO-12, OMO-13, OMO-14, OMO-15*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-16, OMO-17, OMO-18(Djudju), OMO-19, OMO-20 (luki)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-22, OMO-23, OMO-24 (hendro), OMO-25*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-27, OMO-28 , OMO-29 (aji), OMO-30 (Robby Iwan)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34, OMO-35 (Hendro)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-39, OMO-40 (Djudju)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-41, OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44, OMO-45 (erick tohir)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-46, OMO-47 (erick tohir), OMO-48, OMO-49, OMO-50 (bayu)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52*

----------


## Rova

Mantab... 
Hati2 dengan ikan yg dianggap jelek sekarang ( sinking sumi ), siap memberi kejutan ...   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Komandan tanya dikit, untuk ke 17 partisipan apakah semuanya sudah confirm? Dan untuk fair play apakah sisa partisipan yang ingin ikut serta  bisa mendapatkan tambahan fasilitas lebih disamping yang telah tercantum di advertensi (semisal discount khusus atau cara pembayaran yang lebih ringan) karena partisipan selanjutnya terlambat untuk memilih di banding dengan ke 17 partisipan pertama dan secara general kemungkinan mendapatkan champion lebih kecil  he  he    ::   ::  cuma feedback aja pak komandan  ::   Thanks.

----------


## asfenv

Wah...ikan ikan kelas berat neh,..........  ::

----------


## luki

kebetulan foto foto ini di ambil awal bulan agustus.....

sekarang kondisi ikan sdh sangat jauh berbeda.....
malah sdh ada yg ukuran 35 - 40 cm....

dlm 1 - 2 hari ini....stars koi akan update foto beberapa ikan......
untuk menjadi pertimbangan.....

ikan ini dibesarkan di kolam 150 ton......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pak Hasan,
Yang sudah kita lakukan untuk menebus miskoordinasi ini adalah memiminta harga bertingkat menurun. Dengan demikian pilihan ke-21 ke atas dengan sendirinya sudah terdiskon. Yang kedua adalah dengan meminta dua kali pembayaran. Semuanya diluluskan Stars Koi Center. Atas pertimbangan itu dan juga karena shiro selalu sulit diduga, maka saya memberanikan diri untuk terus melanjutkan kerja sama ini. Mudah - mudahan bisa mengkaomodasi kesalahan yang dibuat sebelumnya   ::

----------


## Soegianto

wah sdh tayang nih..............
asikkkk...............................
ayo koi mania kita bergabung sambil belajar karakter omosako

sy akan minta pak ayi utk turut on line tapi biasanya beliau bs on linenya malam hari utk menjawab pertanyaan kita2.........................

 salam koi  ::

----------


## eka

pengen ikutaaaaaannnnnnnnn..........
tp......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## udin

Ini baru... Shiro import high quality.. 
ayo pak Hasan ... masih banyak yg bagus...pak

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Komandan tanya dikit, untuk ke 17 partisipan apakah semuanya sudah confirm? Dan untuk fair play apakah sisa partisipan yang ingin ikut serta  bisa mendapatkan tambahan fasilitas lebih disamping yang telah tercantum di advertensi (semisal discount khusus atau cara pembayaran yang lebih ringan) karena partisipan selanjutnya terlambat untuk memilih di banding dengan ke 17 partisipan pertama dan secara general kemungkinan mendapatkan champion lebih kecil  he  he     cuma feedback aja pak komandan   Thanks.


ayo pak gabung sy punya katanya sekarang ini dh mulai jalan hitam nya............
semua msh punya peluang pak,,,,,,itulah asiknya shiro...................gabung pak  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

om luki...yang nomer 20 buat saya boleh?   ::   ::  
(namanya juga usaha pak) hahahahahahahaha

----------


## odil kokoy

> Pak Hasan,
> Yang sudah kita lakukan untuk menebus miskoordinasi ini adalah memiminta harga bertingkat menurun. Dengan demikian pilihan ke-21 ke atas dengan sendirinya sudah terdiskon. Yang kedua adalah dengan meminta dua kali pembayaran. Semuanya diluluskan Stars Koi Center. Atas pertimbangan itu dan juga karena shiro selalu sulit diduga, maka saya memberanikan diri untuk terus melanjutkan kerja sama ini. Mudah - mudahan bisa mengkaomodasi kesalahan yang dibuat sebelumnya



OK pa komanda, thanks, namanya juga  usaha he...he...

----------


## odil kokoy

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> Pak Komandan tanya dikit, untuk ke 17 partisipan apakah semuanya sudah confirm? Dan untuk fair play apakah sisa partisipan yang ingin ikut serta  bisa mendapatkan tambahan fasilitas lebih disamping yang telah tercantum di advertensi (semisal discount khusus atau cara pembayaran yang lebih ringan) karena partisipan selanjutnya terlambat untuk memilih di banding dengan ke 17 partisipan pertama dan secara general kemungkinan mendapatkan champion lebih kecil  he  he    cuma feedback aja pak komandan   Thanks.
> 
> 
> ayo pak gabung sy punya katanya sekarang ini dh mulai jalan hitam nya............
> semua msh punya peluang pak,,,,,,itulah asiknya shiro...................gabung pak


Iya boss lagi di timbang-timbang  ::   ::   kasi saran donk kaya yang di Ogata gitu  ::

----------


## luki

> om luki...yang nomer 20 buat saya boleh?    
> (namanya juga usaha pak) hahahahahahahaha


wah oom ronny.....lagi seneng seneng nya nih oom.....
yg lain masih banyak yg bagus kata oom Soegi....

liat 1 - 2 hr lagi om......starskoi mau update beberapa foto terbaru nya....
siap tau ada yg klik......

----------


## mario85

wah ditunggu donk update nya uda tambah gede kan...manteb nih... :P  :P  :P

----------


## aie

waah ,ikannya bgs2 euy ..
suka no28 !!  ::   ::   ::   ,tp ikan2 ini sih bkn untuk ank kecil dan pemula sprti saya .  ::  
kalo ikutan ini bisa2 ga kebyr lg uang kuliah ..hahaa

----------


## Soegianto

1. buat om odil kayaknya harus pilih sendiri nih sy gak punya pengalaman buat omosako   ::  
2. buat om ronie jangan minta yg om luki pilih yg lain masih banyak  ::  
3. buat yg kuliah ....hmmmmmmm.....stop jajan uangnya buat beli shiro  ::

----------


## Tiny

kalau bisa ukuran juga dicantumkan om  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> kalau bisa ukuran juga dicantumkan om


mungkin kalau pas di photo perkembangannya sekalian diukur bisa juga  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mantabb neh   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> 1. buat om odil kayaknya harus pilih sendiri nih sy gak punya pengalaman buat omosako


Siap Boss  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wah...udah habis dulu baru kedengaran, apalagi yg didepan smuanya mbah nya koi... kaburrrrrrrrrrrr....

----------


## limjohan

> Wah...udah habis dulu baru kedengaran, apalagi yg didepan smuanya mbah nya koi... kaburrrrrrrrrrrr....



 ::  udah pada colong start ya om...  ::

----------


## dani

saya kemaren liat ke tempat GO nya, ikannya banyak yg udah diatas 30cm...

----------


## dani

Cepet gede... kata Pa Ayi dikasih makannya bs sampe 6x sehari, bisa2x Januari sampe 50cm neh...

----------


## dani

Kalo liat ikannya langsung, polanya keren2x... lebih Ok dr yg di foto. Apalagi punyanya Om Soegi, udah beda bgt... Bagus om!

----------


## Soegianto

> Kalo liat ikannya langsung, polanya keren2x... lebih Ok dr yg di foto. Apalagi punyanya Om Soegi, udah beda bgt... Bagus om!


trims om  ::

----------


## Rova

Bagaimana Up date terakhir?
Belum ada perubahan?

----------


## luki

> Bagaimana Up date terakhir?
> Belum ada perubahan?



ayo oom rova.....
sambil tunggu starskoi update lg dengan foto baru nya....

terawang lagi dong....mana yg paling menjanjikan......

----------


## Rova

Rahasia...
Saya belum ikutan masalahnya...   ::

----------


## Rova

> Kalo liat ikannya langsung, polanya keren2x... lebih Ok dr yg di foto. Apalagi punyanya Om Soegi, udah beda bgt... Bagus om!


Wah, sudah ada yg memantau secara seksama..   ::

----------


## Soegianto

pengamat setia hehehe.......ayo pada ikutan  ::

----------


## Rova

Blm ada yg keluar lg ya om soegi?

----------


## Soegianto

> Blm ada yg keluar lg ya om soegi?


apanya yg keluar  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rova

Mksdnya konfirmasi lewat thread sini ya?
Siapa cepat dia dapat?

----------


## Soegianto

> Mksdnya konfirmasi lewat thread sini ya?
> Siapa cepat dia dapat?


konfirmasi di threat ini
tks

----------


## Rova

> saya kemaren liat ke tempat GO nya, ikannya banyak yg udah diatas 30cm...


 27 suminya mantabb...

----------


## Rova

om, bgs mana ya?
3 - 19 - 27 - 38

----------


## dani

> om, bgs mana ya?
> 3 - 19 - 27 - 38



38 Ok Om!   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Udah kloter yang harga berapa sih sekarang oom soegi ?

----------


## Koi Lovers

Masih grup 1 yg 7,5jt pak sugureta  ::

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> om, bgs mana ya?
> 3 - 19 - 27 - 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 Ok Om!



kalo saya suka no 27 om..

----------


## Rova

ok, thnx om dani, om aie..

----------


## eka

> om, bgs mana ya?
> 3 - 19 - 27 - 38


semuanya bagus om....... :P  :P

----------


## Gom 7rait

> pengamat setia hehehe.......ayo pada ikutan


Kompensasi donk jgn pake yg 6jt langsung aja 5jt... he.e.e.e...

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Kayanya sih ada yang salah nih di event GO shiro ini. Ikan bagus2 tapi udah 3 hr belum ada satupun yang nambah jadi peserta, mungkin harganya perlu ditinjau lagi tuh he he....
Beda banget sama event shiro di Cirebon, baru 1 jam di buka udah hampir semua ikan habis dipesan.
Ini saran aja supaya acaranya rame.

----------


## Soegianto

harga kayaknya oke lah pak sesuai kwalitas.........
mungkin lagi pada sibuk jadi belom tambah  ::   ::

----------


## luki

UPDATE terbaru dari stars koi

----------


## luki

Ukuran ikan rata rata 32 - 40 cm

Ikan terbesar : 41 Cm
Ikan Terkecil  : 27 Cm 

untuk yg lebih detail nya....Starskoi yg akan menjelaskan....

----------


## Rova

[img]no.7[/img]

----------


## Rova

no.7

----------


## Soegianto

> no.7


???????????
deal ????????

----------


## Rova

deal

----------


## Robby Iwan

*gambar indukannya donk 
ZEBRA*

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kayanya sih ada yang salah nih di event GO shiro ini. Ikan bagus2 tapi udah 3 hr belum ada satupun yang nambah jadi peserta, mungkin harganya perlu ditinjau lagi tuh he he....
> Beda banget sama event shiro di Cirebon, baru 1 jam di buka udah hampir semua ikan habis dipesan.
> Ini saran aja supaya acaranya rame.


Belum liat ikannya kalee om..kudu tour dulu ke bandung..

----------


## mario85

ini skrg uda masuk kloter yg brpan ya...

----------


## Soegianto

kalau tdk salah msh 1

----------


## victor

no 46 kliru ga yach, koq beda bgt atau emang UNPRECDITABLE SHIRO

----------


## limjohan

> no 46 kliru ga yach, koq beda bgt atau emang UNPRECDITABLE SHIRO


+

Impossible SHIRO ???

 ::   ::

----------


## limjohan

om..beberapa ikan...ada warna merah....itu efek lampu kamera atau memang ada warna merah ?
mohon konfirmasi.., soalnya ada yg jadi incaran...  ::   ::  

terima kasih.

----------


## abiserpong

> no 46 kliru ga yach, koq beda bgt atau emang UNPRECDITABLE SHIRO


Ikan yang berbeda........

----------


## victor

pusing deh pelajarin development of shiro
kayaknya kalo yg punya kagak banyak dosa ikan jadi bagus
 ::   ::   :: 
rajin rajin beribadah deh kalo udah pick shiro
 :P  :P

----------


## Rova

> no 46 kliru ga yach, koq beda bgt atau emang UNPRECDITABLE SHIRO


iya... 
event yg penuh kejutan, semua punya peluang untuk menang..
bahkan sampai 1 bulan sebelum finish juga sulit utk diprediksi...

----------


## Rova

> pusing deh pelajarin development of shiro
> kayaknya kalo yg punya kagak banyak dosa ikan jadi bagus
>   
> rajin rajin beribadah deh kalo udah pick shiro
>  :P  :P


Keeping shiro yg banyak..
memaksa buat rajin ibadah..
hidup sehat, panjang umur..
gitu ya maksudnya??   ::

----------


## Soegianto

foto ada bias merah mungkin karena pengaruh lampu dan kamera ............
tapi ada beberpa ikan yg ada merahnya info dr omo nanti waktu dia grow merahnya bisa hilang
no 46 lagi di cek om abi......
mr rova deal ..........top d pilihan nya oke tuch  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> pusing deh pelajarin development of shiro
> kayaknya kalo yg punya kagak banyak dosa ikan jadi bagus
>   
> rajin rajin beribadah deh kalo udah pick shiro
>  :P  :P
> 
> 
> ...


yachh... lebih kurang begitu om

----------


## Rova

> foto ada bias merah mungkin karena pengaruh lampu dan kamera ............
> no 46 lagi di cek om abi......
> mr rova deal ..........top d pilihan nya oke tuch


iya makanya kmrn saya tanya dulu kalau deal lewat sini..
Kmrn Taniguchi saya pilih lewat sini blm ada yg confirm, 
tapi setelah saya masukan disini ternyata sudah dipilih duluan lewat om dodo,
sementara blm di confirm disini sebelumnya...

----------


## Tiny

> foto ada bias merah mungkin karena pengaruh lampu dan kamera ............
> tapi ada beberpa ikan yg ada merahnya info dr omo nanti waktu dia grow merahnya bisa hilang
> no 46 lagi di cek om abi......
> mr rova deal ..........top d pilihan nya oke tuch



pilih yang manapun pasti sama2 top, wong kualitas ikannya top semua, iya ga om ?   ::  

kyknya pada sabar menunggu, soalnya nanggung banget..dikit lagi kloter 2   ::

----------


## Soegianto

weitssssss om tiny lagi ancang2  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> foto ada bias merah mungkin karena pengaruh lampu dan kamera ............
> no 46 lagi di cek om abi......
> mr rova deal ..........top d pilihan nya oke tuch  
> 
> 
> iya makanya kmrn saya tanya dulu kalau deal lewat sini..
> Kmrn Taniguchi saya pilih lewat sini blm ada yg confirm, 
> ...



sorry om rova ... ada nama aku nih kesebut dan aku gak jelas maksudnya apa?
tolong yah om rova bantu jelaskan ...
pm sekalian om ... takut lupa akses ke thread ini

----------


## steamkoi

wahhh mantap euyy ikan2nya  :: 

tergiur melihat nomer 2,25,41 wuihhh

----------


## dani

No.46 ikannya memang beda, itu salah masangin   ::

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Kayanya sih ada yang salah nih di event GO shiro ini. Ikan bagus2 tapi udah 3 hr belum ada satupun yang nambah jadi peserta, mungkin harganya perlu ditinjau lagi tuh he he....
> Beda banget sama event shiro di Cirebon, baru 1 jam di buka udah hampir semua ikan habis dipesan.
> Ini saran aja supaya acaranya rame.


Belum liat ikannya kalee om..kudu tour dulu ke bandung..[/quote:agis5sic]

He he he.... Namanya juga usaha, siapa tau bisa turun.
Iya dech ntar ke Bdg sekalian mudik lebaran, btw ikannya ada di Dago Asri kah ?
Kalau dulu Pak Ayi itu punya tempat di Kopo Sukamenak, apa masih ada ?

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> 
> iya makanya kmrn saya tanya dulu kalau deal lewat sini..
> Kmrn Taniguchi saya pilih lewat sini blm ada yg confirm, 
> tapi setelah saya masukan disini ternyata sudah dipilih duluan lewat om dodo,
> sementara blm di confirm disini sebelumnya...
> 
> 
> ...


Nggak.. utk menghindari pemilihan dobel lg aja.

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...


kalau yg sekarang event ini kayaknya lewat threat ini pak.........jadi kalau belum ada yg posting deal berarti masih bisa dipilih......
ayo buat yang lain silahkan ..........

----------


## Rova

[quote=YOEDI RINALDI][quote="Robby Iwan":ylddai7e][quote="YOEDI RINALDI":ylddai7e]Kayanya sih ada yang salah nih di event GO shiro ini. Ikan bagus2 tapi udah 3 hr belum ada satupun yang nambah jadi peserta, mungkin harganya perlu ditinjau lagi tuh he he....
Beda banget sama event shiro di Cirebon, baru 1 jam di buka udah hampir semua ikan habis dipesan.
Ini saran aja supaya acaranya rame.[/quote]

Belum liat ikannya kalee om..kudu tour dulu ke bandung..[/quote:ylddai7e]

He he he.... Namanya juga usaha, siapa tau bisa turun.
Iya dech ntar ke Bdg sekalian mudik lebaran, btw ikannya ada di Dago Asri kah ?
Kalau dulu Pak Ayi itu punya tempat di Kopo Sukamenak, apa masih ada ?[/quote:ylddai7e]

kl alamat coba bisa liat di [url="http://www.stars-koi.com"]www.stars-koi.com[/url]

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...


oooooo om rova masuk ke email list aku yah? cuman bantu pemasaran aja kok pak siapa tahu ada orang diluar forum yang tertarik buat join, jadi aku kirim ke my friend + customer list ... hasil akhir akan diposting disini karena ini masuk di kegiatan koi-s + Star Koi, jadi tidak akan mungkin double ... kalo om rova yang no 7 kemaren kan juga udah langsung update disini kan?

----------


## limjohan

berapa ekor lagi om, mulai babak ke 2 ?

terima kasih.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> berapa ekor lagi om, mulai babak ke 2 ?
> 
> terima kasih.


klo gk salah 2 ekor lagi masuk babak 2..

----------


## Rova

iya om dodo gpp udah lama, bukan yg omo shiro tp wktu yg Taniguchi itu..   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya Rekap dulu ya...., 

Daftar Peserta sebelumnya,

No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 1
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Batal / cancel, 8
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 11
     8. Djudju / Bandung, 18
     9. Luki / Jakarta, 20
     10. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    11. Dani / Bandung, 28
    12. Aji / Bandung, 29
    13. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    14. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    15. Djudju / Bandung, 40
    16. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    18. Bayu / Jakarta, 50


*Informasi terakhir:*

1.Mr.Luki menginformasikan bahwa dua ekor dicabut dari rombongan karena pada waktu sesi pemotretan terakhir diketemukan adanya defect (Luki yang akan menjelaskan), yaitu No. 8 & 11. Dengan demikian kedua koi tersebut tidak akan berkompetisi

2. No. 8 kebetulan belum ada yang punya, tetapi No 11 sudah dimiliki Erick Tohir/ Jakarta. Om erick mengganti pilhannya ke No. 15

3.  Om Djudju/Bandung mengganti pilihannya dari No 40 ke No. 27, begitu juga om Dani yang mengubah pilihannya dari No. 1 ke No. 2

4. Om Rova/Bandung mengambil No, 7

5. Om Tribuwono/Jakarta mengambil No. 12

6. Om Deni/ Bandung mengambil No. 39


*Jadi komposisi peserta terakhir adalah:*
*Note: Setelah periode ini tidak diperkenankan menukar koi, karena sudah masuk ke kloter 2*

No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bdg, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jkt, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Dani / Bandung, 28
    14. Aji / Bandung, 29
    15. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    16. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    17. Deni/Bdg, 39
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    19. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    20. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

Sudah 20 ekor booked, jadi sekarang sudah bisa masuk ke putaran kedua dengan harga Rp 6,000,000. Adapun pilihannya adalah:

*FOTO:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-01, OMO-02 (dani), OMO-03, OMO-04 (Soegiyanto), OMO-05(wahyudi)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-06 (anggit), OMO-07 (Rova), OMO-08 (defect), OMO-09, OMO-10 (luki)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-11 (defect), OMO-12 (tribuwono), OMO-13, OMO-14, OMO-15 (erick Tohir)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-16, OMO-17, OMO-18(Djudju), OMO-19, OMO-20 (luki)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-22, OMO-23, OMO-24 (hendro), OMO-25*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-27(Djudju), OMO-28(dani), OMO-29 (aji), OMO-30 (Robby Iwan)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34, OMO-35 (Hendro)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-39(deni), OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-41, OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44, OMO-45 (erick tohir)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-46, OMO-47 (erick tohir), OMO-48, OMO-49, OMO-50 (bayu)*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*BOOKED VIA STARS KOI*
*Yoshua/Bdg, No. 16*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Setelah dilihat - lihat, saya gak tahanjuga buat ikutan nih...  ::  
Saya pilih yang putihnya maknyus... No 22   ::

----------


## Rova

iya selanjutnya siapa lagi yg gak tahan lagi...

----------


## Soegianto

> Setelah dilihat - lihat, saya gak tahanjuga buat ikutan nih...  
> Saya pilih yang putihnya maknyus... No 22


ha ha ha  ha ha

----------


## rvidella

> iya selanjutnya siapa lagi yg gak tahan lagi...



wuah no 7 pasti Grand Champion, Pak Rova kan paling jitu kalo disuruh nebak

Terbukti dari tebakan di Best tategoi dan GC buat Taniguchi Kohaku
Juga di Rancamaya One Day Show, Om Rova bisa tahu yang jadi Adult & Young Champion

Sekarang udah pasti no 7 dapet award apa nih om? GC yah incerannya?   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bdg, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jkt, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Dani / Bandung, 28
    14. Aji / Bandung, 29
    15. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    16. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    17. Deni/Bdg, 39
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    19. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    20. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    21. Yoshua/Bdg, 16
    22. Ajik/Jkt, 22

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-01, OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13, OMO-14*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-17, OMO-19*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-25*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-41, OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-46, OMO-48, OMO-49*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> iya selanjutnya siapa lagi yg gak tahan lagi...
> 
> 
> 
> wuah no 7 pasti Grand Champion, Pak Rova kan paling jitu kalo disuruh nebak
> 
> Terbukti dari tebakan di Best tategoi dan GC buat Taniguchi Kohaku
> ...


Masih lama om dodo, saya dibawahnya om dodo aja...
Semoga kali ini pilihanya om dodo "Lucky Fish"
Loh blm pilih om ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Masih lama om dodo, saya dibawahnya om dodo aja...
> Semoga kali ini pilihanya om dodo "Lucky Fish"
> Loh blm pilih om ?


saya belum pilih, pak rova 

dibawah saya gimana om? yakin mau dibawah saya? jadi saya diatas om rova yah?
yakin om? barusan aja ukur ... masih di 96,1 KG ...  ::

----------


## Rova

nggak jadi deh kalau begitu...
beratnya hampir " 1 " ya?

----------


## Tiny

aaaaa no 12   ::  
cari ilham dulu ahhh, mudah2an tar malem dapet ilhamnya   ::

----------


## dani

Om Ajik!!! Yg nmr 28 itu bukan punya saya kayanya Om, saya udah cancel langsung ke Pa Ayi minggu lalu. Coba direvisi lagi, thanks!

----------


## Soegianto

pak ayiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik!!! Yg nmr 28 itu bukan punya saya kayanya Om, saya udah cancel langsung ke Pa Ayi minggu lalu. Coba direvisi lagi, thanks!


Om, jangan2 maksud p ayi gratis nih. Hihihi. Tunggu konfirmasi p ayi dulu ya. Kebetulan luki hari ini ke bandung,nanti sekalian diklarifikasi.

----------


## Rova

Tentunya kalau gratis beliau akan hibahkan ke saya..

----------


## rvidella

> Tentunya kalau gratis beliau akan hibahkan ke saya..


wuah .... pasti sudah deket sekali nih sampai beliau bisa hibahkan ke Mr Rova, ... ajarin donk resepnya apa?

selain jago nebak, om rova jago urusah hibah-menghibahkan yah ... mauuuuu om rova

----------


## Rova

itu maunya saya aja om..   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik!!! Yg nmr 28 itu bukan punya saya kayanya Om, saya udah cancel langsung ke Pa Ayi minggu lalu. Coba direvisi lagi, thanks!


Ok, berdasarkan laporan team klarifikasi di lapangan (luki dan datta), no 28 udah di cancel om Dani... jadi statusnya available... Berhubung kesalahan ada di penyelenggara, maka status kloter 2 tidak berubah. Om Yoshua tetap masuk rombongan kloter 2

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bdg, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jkt, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bdg, 16
    21. Ajik/Jkt, 22

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-01, OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13, OMO-14*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-17, OMO-19*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-25*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-28*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-41, OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-46, OMO-48, OMO-49*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya ambil satu lagi, No.46.. ikan paling kecil..mdh2an jadi jumbooO..  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> Saya ambil satu lagi, No.46.. ikan paling kecil..mdh2an jadi jumbooO..



Pilihan yang baik

----------


## Tiny

aduh, lagi liat2 tiba2 kursi hampir jatuh ke belakang...ternyata gempa   ::

----------


## Rova

Tp ikan gak ikt2an keluar kolam kan om?

----------


## Tiny

untungnya engga, tapi air sih meluap om ....
kasih masukan om, no 32 bagus ga ? he3

----------


## Rova

Wah, jadi kolom apresiasi nih..
bgs... 
rata2 sumi juga bakal naik lg, 
pola bagus dan sangar
kalau suka lgsg confirm aja om  . . .

----------


## luki

> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> *KLOTER I:*
> No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
>      2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
>      3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
>      4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
>      5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
>      6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
> ...

----------


## dattairadian

Hari rabu kemarin, saya beserta teman2 KOIS berkunjung ke Stars Koi Bandung untuk melihat perkembangan OMOSAKO SHIRO GO.
Ternyata perkembangan ikan2 sungguh menakjubkan. Grow sangat cepat dan kualitasnyapun ternyata terus bertambah baik. *Blood line yang sangat baik dan ditunjang dengan keeping yang baik pula*. Selamat!
Berikut oleh2 jepretan waktu ke Bandung kemarin...

Journey to Bandung 1


welcome to Bandung!  :: 


ini ikan apa ya, kok warna warni?


kalo yang ini merah putih apa ya?


om, ikannya di bawah, bukan di atas!!


Journey to Bandung 2 - SENSASI ZEBRA


ini dia si cantik ZEBRA


pairing...


kolam 150 ton tempat GO


sudut lain


peserta GO, ck ck ck... montok2 ya...


cakep2 d....


"itu tuh.. yang punya ikan itu galak!"


ehm2...


bersama tuan rumah yang ramah... bos Stars Koi


"itu udah ada yang punya belum ya?"


kolam 150 ton dari sudut lain


"yang itu aja om...!"


every body happy with the result

----------


## rvidella

terbuai oleh foto yang di-upload pak datta ....

no 25 confirmed to Henkky Jakarta

thanks ... sudah update Boss Star Koi juga ...

edit dikit ah: Takut diambil sama si jago keeping contest Mr Hasan Odil_Kokoy  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> untungnya engga, tapi air sih meluap om ....
> kasih masukan om, no 32 bagus ga ? he3


Gak lirik No 1 om? Just My 2 cent opinion

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> untungnya engga, tapi air sih meluap om ....
> kasih masukan om, no 32 bagus ga ? he3
> 
> 
> Gak lirik No 1 om? Just My 2 cent opinion


MHO of quality, No.32 & 33 bagus om..no.1 recommended..tiga2nya bakal bagus..wong kolam 150T isinya cuma 50 ikan..tinggal kasi makan yang banyaaak ajaaaa...

Pinter2 aja cari Male & Female..ini yg susaahh.., tapi namanya GO sih ok lah.. beli kecil dapet gede..sukur2 jumboO..

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> untungnya engga, tapi air sih meluap om ....
> kasih masukan om, no 32 bagus ga ? he3
> 
> 
> Gak lirik No 1 om? Just My 2 cent opinion



pak ajik .... karena ada yang tukeran ... jadi no 1 kan kita gak tahu update before and afternya jadi mungkin bisa di ekspos ...
sama no 40 yah om tiny?

soalnya om tiny ada email saya juga tapi saya gak punya foto kedua ikan tersebut ...

mungkin pak ajik ada dan bisa bantu upload

thanks,

----------


## odil kokoy

> terbuai oleh foto yang di-upload pak datta ....
> 
> no 25 confirmed to Henkky Jakarta
> 
> thanks ... sudah update Boss Star Koi juga ...
> 
> edit dikit ah: Takut diambil sama si jago keeping contest Mr Hasan Odil_Kokoy  :P


Wah sudah habis deh inceran saya no 25 dan 46   ::   ::   mesti di tinjau ualang tuh  ::

----------


## Tiny

Thanks om dodo  :: 

@om ajik n om robby
Thanks banget petunjuknya.. Kebetulan sy juga tertarik sm no 1 jadi kemarin minta tlg ke om dodo untuk foto updatenya....

----------


## Rova

yang no.32 gak jadi om?

----------


## beryl

Ikan2 yg mantabbdd..  ::  , ikutan juga no. *17* omm..

----------


## luki

> Ikan2 yg mantabbdd..  , ikutan juga no. *17* omm..



wah wah wah......

ada apa nih....sampe jagoan semarang ikut......

tajem banget nih bos beryl matanya......
ajarin dong bos beryl.....
kuda hitam nih.....

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-01, OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13, OMO-14*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-19*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-28*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-41, OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-48, OMO-49*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  :: [/quote]

----------


## beryl

> wah wah wah......
> 
> ada apa nih....sampe jagoan semarang ikut......
> 
> tajem banget nih bos beryl matanya......
> ajarin dong bos beryl.....
> kuda hitam nih.....


haha.. gak tau jg nih, knapa jd ikutan.. cakep2 sih boz, n kebetulan jg lg nyari shiro..  ::  

btw, masa' murid ngajarin gurunya..??  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Klo satu warna coklat udah turun, bisa - bisa coklat satunya ngikut nih...  ::

----------


## Bony

Sesuai rekomendasi Admin, aku ikutan ah no.1 katanya, hehehehe

----------


## dattairadian

> Sesuai rekomendasi Admin, aku ikutan ah no.1 katanya, hehehehe


ngga akan nyesel. Nomer 1 bagus!   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wuih highland member udah pada turun neh   ::

----------


## achmad

ngga ikut om helmi ?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ngga ikut om helmi ?


lagi benerin rumah ikannya dulu om biar ikannya pada nyaman dulu   ::

----------


## achmad

khan GO om, jadi rumah selesai ikan tinggal ambil di bandung cemplugin dikolam yang sdh nyaman  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> khan GO om, jadi rumah selesai ikan tinggal ambil di bandung cemplugin dikolam yang sdh nyaman


nah itu om lagi nyiapin rumah yang nyaman buat shiro biar ga jadi berubah jadi shiromuji lagi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> *KLOTER I:*
> No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
>      2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
>      3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
>      4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
>      5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
>      6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
> ...


[/quote]
gak buka 1 hari ternyata sdh ramai...........
tambah lagi om boni no 1
mantap d
ayo yang lain  nya ,,,,,,,,,,,,,om ahmad ikut an tambah 1 shiro lagi gpp  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   bener2 dealer terXXXXX neh om sugi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> bener2 dealer terXXXXX neh om sugi


loh koq ?? knp ??
ikutan om........
biar tambah seru

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   bener2 dealer terXXXXX neh om sugi  
> 
> 
> loh koq ?? knp ??
> ikutan om........
> biar tambah seru


kalo abis GO bisa nitip sampe size 60 mau om   ::

----------


## Soegianto

bisa saja tambah uang kost

----------


## h3ln1k

> bisa saja tambah uang kost


ada diskon ga?   ::

----------


## achmad

[/quote]
gak buka 1 hari ternyata sdh ramai...........
tambah lagi om boni no 1
mantap d
ayo yang lain  nya ,,,,,,,,,,,,,om ahmad ikut an tambah 1 shiro lagi gpp  :: [/quote]

lagi nunggu sponsor om  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om david ama pak ramli suruh ikutan om achmad biar ntar kalo udah selesai GO ngirimnya sama2 ke makasar   ::

----------


## achmad

mereka peternak om helmi jadi biasanya nyarinya indukan, pada ngga minat yang kecil2.  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Ikutan no 41 engga tahan godaan hati tambah panas euy

----------


## h3ln1k

> mereka peternak om helmi jadi biasanya nyarinya indukan, pada ngga minat yang kecil2.


brarti nyarinya zebra nya langsung ya om   ::

----------


## Rova

sudah ada yg keluar lagi ya om soegi?
no.1 om bonny
no.41 om odil kokoy

----------


## Soegianto

> sudah ada yg keluar lagi ya om soegi?
> no.1 om bonny
> no.41 om odil kokoy


mantap 
panas buanget    nih .........om odil ikutan sih jadi tambah seru

----------


## Rova

Lebih panas lagi kalau yg sudah ikut, milih lagi.. bukan begitu ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sesuai rekomendasi Admin, aku ikutan ah no.1 katanya, hehehehe


Disclaimer on, ya om bony  ::

----------


## Soegianto

hahahaha hayo2 pilih lagi

----------


## luki

> Lebih panas lagi kalau yg sudah ikut, milih lagi.. bukan begitu ?


ayo oom tino......
jangan kalah sama pak robby.....  ::   ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13, OMO-14*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-19*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-28*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-48, OMO-49*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  :: [/quote]

----------


## luki

> wuih highland member udah pada turun neh


tinggal "Satu Lagi" nih yang belum turun......  ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wuih highland member udah pada turun neh  
> 
> 
> tinggal "Satu Lagi" nih yang belum turun......


yg satu ini denger2 sampe bikin kolam khusus buat shiro sgala boz..  ::

----------


## Soegianto

mau tambah yg mana yah  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Biar yang"satu lagi"kepancing aku booking satu lagi deh no 19.........

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Kalau saya malah dengarnya kolam khusus shrio diubah jadi shiromuji katanya... 
Itu kata beliau sendiri..   ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13, OMO-14*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-28*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-48, OMO-49*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  :: [/quote]

----------


## luki

> Biar yang"satu lagi"kepancing aku booking satu lagi deh no 19.........



mantab boz.......  ::  
kita liat yg "satu lagi" besok pagi.......
yang "satu lagi" biasa nya absen nya pagi boz...  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

Tambah lagi satu aja, no.14   . . .

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> Biar yang"satu lagi"kepancing aku booking satu lagi deh no 19.........
> 
> 
> 
> mantab boz.......  
> kita liat yg "satu lagi" besok pagi.......
> yang "satu lagi" biasa nya absen nya pagi boz...


asem tenan ketauan   ::   ga kepancing  :P  :P  wah beryl puasa2 ngrumpi  :P

----------


## Soegianto

om ayi lagi on air nih  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ambil lagi no 49 om atas nama soegianto  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rova

> om ayi lagi on air nih


Malam pak...   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> om ayi lagi on air nih 
> 
> 
> Malam pak...


malam pak .........
sapa an nya  ke saya apa ke pak ayi nich ?hhihihi......ge er mode on

----------


## luki

> ambil lagi no 49 om atas nama soegianto



emang beda nih kalo sifu yg milih....manteb

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-28*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-34*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-48*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  :: [/quote]

----------


## Soegianto

iya nih om     ge er mode on
........................dan nafsu mode on..............jadi tambah lagi satu
hmmmmmmmmm....................ayo yg lain jangan ragu2 masih buanyak yg mantap  ::

----------


## Rova

Gak tahan ya om . . .    ::

----------


## showa

kang Ayi , tiasa abdi ngiring no 34,..............nuhun kang sugan we janten indukkan sae.

hihihihihihihihi.

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudy Showa / Jakarta, 34

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-09*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-13*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-21, OMO-23*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-26, OMO-28*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-36, OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-42, OMO-43, OMO-44*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-48*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Silakan buat para koi hunter, tentukan pilihanmu  :: [/quote]

----------


## luki

> kang Ayi , tiasa abdi ngiring no 34,..............nuhun kang sugan we janten indukkan sae.
> 
> hihihihihihihihi.



satu lagi kuda hitam kepilih......  ::   ::  

satu lagi rud.....biar bisa kepung dari kiri sama dari kanan....  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Supporting Koi-S and Star Koi

no 9: Dodo

----------


## Rova

angka 9, angka bgs, ikn bgs..   ::

----------


## dani

> angka 9, angka bgs, ikn bgs..


Pastinya donk!!!
Soalnya Om Dodo milihnya lewat semedi dulu... Buktinya baru muncul sekarang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> angka 9, angka bgs, ikn bgs..  
> 
> 
> Pastinya donk!!!
> Soalnya Om Dodo milihnya lewat semedi dulu... Buktinya baru muncul sekarang


Memang beliau sangat matang mengambil keputusan.. 
Begtu milih wuih ikanya maknyus..

----------


## Soegianto

> kang Ayi , tiasa abdi ngiring no 34,..............nuhun kang sugan we janten indukkan sae.
> 
> hihihihihihihihi.


wesssss turun juga  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...



sudah diterawang sama om dani calon saingan berat pak Haryanto P ... dan sama master ahli terawang, Master Rova ...

semoga no 9 ini bisa jadi ikan yang bagus ... ini lagi adu bagus sama Pak Henkky di no 25 huehehehehehe
biar rada seru Grow Outnya

----------


## Rova

Waduh om dodo kalau master terawang sainganya sama siapa ?
Sama master limbad ya..    ::  

Jgn ke bandung lagi ya, bagi2 sama yg lain masih banyak yg blm sempat milih...    ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> kang Ayi , tiasa abdi ngiring no 34,..............nuhun kang sugan we janten indukkan sae.
> 
> hihihihihihihihi.
> 
> 
> wesssss turun juga


jangan kan pak soegi.....saya aja surprised.....
trus yg dipilih no 34....berarti ada apa apa nih sama no 34  ::   ::  
ilmu saya belum nyampe nih ......
ajarain dong boz Rudi, pak soegi....atau boz stars koi.....

----------


## rvidella

> Jgn ke bandung lagi ya, bagi2 sama yg lain masih banyak yg blm sempat milih...


kalo udah dilarang ama master ... gak berani datang lagi ah
tatut

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by showa
> 
> ...



pak rudi yg mesti ditanya om luki.............wkwkwk

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> kang Ayi , tiasa abdi ngiring no 34,..............nuhun kang sugan we janten indukkan sae.
> 
> hihihihihihihihi.
> 
> 
> 
> satu lagi kuda hitam kepilih......   
> ...


om Rud, kapan bisa ke bandung sama saya? masih ada kloter lagi kan ya   ::  ?

----------


## showa

Om Kokok masih ada ko om silahkan di liat kembali jika om minat...............( yg bagus masih banyak loh..)
bukan begitu om Luki..........?

buktinya om Sugi beli terus...........

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Kokok masih ada ko om silahkan di liat kembali jika om minat...............( yg bagus masih banyak loh..)
> bukan begitu om Luki..........?
> 
> buktinya om Sugi beli terus...........


hahaha ini mau satu lagi om .........msh nerawang2 ...........apa bisa di bantu pilihkan ?..........wkwkwkwk........

----------


## Soegianto

> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> *KLOTER I:*
> No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
>      2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
>      3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
>      4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
>      5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
>      6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## rvidella

Pak Soegi, kok kita gak dimasukin namanya terus orang lain udah dipersilahkan buat milih lagi?
hik hik hik jadi sedih nih   ::  

Nyanyi lagu pinkan mambo dulu ah cuman direvisi dikit

Sebagai peserta .... aku tak dianggap ...

Padahal 




> pak rudi yg mesti ditanya om luki.............wkwkwk


tapi nama Suhu saya Rudy Showa juga tidak ke-ikut di-update huaaaaaaaaaaaa nangis dulu ah
padahal acaranya Fei Koi, I selalu ikut loh ... ada ogata shiro, ikut ... ada miyatake shushui, I ikut ... ada mako sanke dari taniguchi, I juga ikut .... huaaaaaaaaaa kejaaaaaaaaam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13, OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-28, OMO-31, OMO-32, OMO-33, OMO-36*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-37, OMO-38, OMO-40, OMO-42, OMO-43*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48, OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Nah, sudah rapih. Sekarang pilih yang mana ya  ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak ajik   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> thanks pak ajik


sama sy gak tq ......huik huik.................  ::

----------


## Soegianto

duh gak tahan euyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
ambil 1 lagi ah an soegianto jakarta no 33
sambil berdoa mudah2an merahnya hilang  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Minggu - minggu kemaren, mata dan pikiran jutek dikejar deadline...
Setelah agak santai, kayaknya masih ada permata yang berkilau nih...
Ambil gak ya...  ::

----------


## limjohan

> Minggu - minggu kemaren, mata dan pikiran jutek dikejar deadline...
> Setelah agak santai, kayaknya masih ada permata yang berkilau nih...
> Ambil gak ya...



yg mana ?...yang mana om......saya masih belum nemu nih....hik hik  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Minggu - minggu kemaren, mata dan pikiran jutek dikejar deadline...
> Setelah agak santai, kayaknya masih ada permata yang berkilau nih...
> Ambil gak ya...


sikat pak............  ::  
nti di samber org loh pak  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Minggu - minggu kemaren, mata dan pikiran jutek dikejar deadline...
> Setelah agak santai, kayaknya masih ada permata yang berkilau nih...
> Ambil gak ya... 
> 
> 
> 
> yg mana ?...yang mana om......saya masih belum nemu nih....hik hik


masih banyak om

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by limjohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


terima murid gak om soegi ? ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

aduh di todong terus jadi guru ..................
sy pintar lihat ikan yg semampai loh om bisa lihat shirojinya dan bakat jumbonya  ::   ::   :P

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> thanks pak ajik  
> 
> 
> sama sy gak tq ......huik huik.................



abisnya gak di-anggep ama guru sendiri

bacaa puisi dulu ah

aku adalah murid yang terbuang ... dibuang oleh suhu fei

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...



kalo udah lulus, harus ganti murid baru do....  ::  
ada murid playgroup nih  ::   ::

----------


## ronny

Acara KOI'S kok nggak ikut, nggak seru namanya he he, akhirnya setelah minimbang masukan dari MY MASTER diputuskan untuk bookinh no 28, tq

----------


## Soegianto

> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....
> 
> *KLOTER I:*
> No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
>      2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
>      3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
>      4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
> ...

----------


## Rova

> Acara KOI'S kok nggak ikut, nggak seru namanya he he, akhirnya setelah minimbang masukan dari MY MASTER diputuskan untuk bookinh no 28, tq


Wah ada om ronny...
Halo om ronny...   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


aduh ,,,,,,,haha,,,,,haha
sorry om gak terbaca,,,,,,,,begitu baca jd kaget.............
gak di buang lah ...........
hanya dodo kan anak yg melarikan diri dr rumah....................wkwkwkwkwk..
jadi berpuisi ria d  ::  
sorry om dodo gak konsen soalnya lagi nafsu sama omo dan beberapakali ada buka dr bb jd tulisan nya dilewat2 langsung lihat gbr koinya......................
makanya kembali dong bro :P

----------


## luki

> Minggu - minggu kemaren, mata dan pikiran jutek dikejar deadline...
> Setelah agak santai, kayaknya masih ada permata yang berkilau nih...
> Ambil gak ya...



ambil jik....jangan ragu ragu......
yang lain sdh punya 2 ekor semua...
tinggal loe doang yg masih 1 ekor........  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

om ajik hayooooooooooooooooooooo
kalau sy ambil satu lagi ternyata pilihan om ajik jangan marah yah.........  ::  
ambil lagi satu an soegianto jakarta no 40

----------


## luki

> om ajik hayooooooooooooooooooooo
> kalau sy ambil satu lagi ternyata pilihan om ajik jangan marah yah.........  
> ambil lagi satu an soegianto jakarta no 40



gmana nih jik.......dah keambil.....
satu lagi permata hilang.....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

emang 40 pilih an om ajik yah o luki ???
wah kalau pas sorry berat nih om ajik  ::

----------


## luki

> emang 40 pilih an om ajik yah o luki ???
> wah kalau pas sorry berat nih om ajik


emang kalo master cepet banget liat barang bagus.....
ga boleh meleng sedikit aja....dah ilang....
padahal no 40 lagi di pelototin tuh oom....  ::   ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13, OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-31, OMO-32,OMO-36*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-37, OMO-38,OMO-42, OMO-43*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48, OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Nah, sudah rapih. Sekarang pilih yang mana ya  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> emang 40 pilih an om ajik yah o luki ???
> wah kalau pas sorry berat nih om ajik 
> 
> 
> emang kalo master cepet banget liat barang bagus.....
> ga boleh meleng sedikit aja....dah ilang....
> padahal no 40 lagi di pelototin tuh oom....


kan ada penasehat nya yg reminder kayak alarm .....wkwkwkwk........
sdh 4 om.......  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wkwkwk, Saya simpan 2 nomor di saku dan yg ini memang di saku depan. Lagi mau cari info kenapa tuh koi sempat dilepeh ama master koi dari Bandung, gak tahunya disalib dari kiri ama jagoan sprint. Lepas deh sang permata. Apa perlu satu nomor lagi dikeluarin dari saku? Hihihihi

----------


## victor

> Tambah lagi satu aja, no.14   . . .


*good chioce om Rova*

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> Tambah lagi satu aja, no.14   . . .
> 
> 
> *good chioce om Rova*


iya om, sblmnya milih ikan itu juga ya ?   ::

----------


## Bony

> Wkwkwk, Saya simpan 2 nomor di saku dan yg ini memang di saku depan. Lagi mau cari info kenapa tuh koi sempat dilepeh ama master koi dari Bandung, gak tahunya disalib dari kiri ama jagoan sprint. Lepas deh sang permata. Apa perlu satu nomor lagi dikeluarin dari saku? Hihihihi


Oh sorry Om Ajik yang itu kemarin udah disaku tho  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...


btul om, 
mau take tpi dana masih lari ke bikin kolam nih,
hehe... malah taruhan traktir makan nih om hehe..
gw pilih ikan ini 
yang menang yg traktir hehe...
saya jadi supporter aja om rova, hehe.... :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Wkwkwk, Saya simpan 2 nomor di saku dan yg ini memang di saku depan. Lagi mau cari info kenapa tuh koi sempat dilepeh ama master koi dari Bandung, gak tahunya disalib dari kiri ama jagoan sprint. Lepas deh sang permata. Apa perlu satu nomor lagi dikeluarin dari saku? Hihihihi
> 
> 
> Oh sorry Om Ajik yang itu kemarin udah disaku tho


Kalau No. 1, itu belum di saku, om. Itu masih di kantong plastik. Yang kemaren di saku No. 40. Yang saya bingung No. 1 dan 40 koq dilepas ama para master koi dari kota kembang ya?  ::

----------


## dani

> Kalau No. 1, itu belum di saku, om. Itu masih di kantong plastik. Yang kemaren di saku No. 40. Yang saya bingung No. 1 dan 40 koq dilepas ama para master koi dari kota kembang ya?



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2zyje1xy
> 
> Wkwkwk, Saya simpan 2 nomor di saku dan yg ini memang di saku depan. Lagi mau cari info kenapa tuh koi sempat dilepeh ama master koi dari Bandung, gak tahunya disalib dari kiri ama jagoan sprint. Lepas deh sang permata. Apa perlu satu nomor lagi dikeluarin dari saku? Hihihihi
> 
> 
> Oh sorry Om Ajik yang itu kemarin udah disaku tho


Kalau No. 1, itu belum di saku, om. Itu masih di kantong plastik. Yang kemaren di saku No. 40. Yang saya bingung No. 1 dan 40 koq dilepas ama para master koi dari kota kembang ya?  :: [/quote:2zyje1xy]
munkin krn cendrung male ?
atau lg bosen sama ikan bgs pak...............wkwkwk

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,

Up date pertama shiro - shiro ini akan dilakukan sekitar pertengahan November 2009. Ketentuan harga sekarang ini berlaku sampai belum di up date. Setelah up date di posting, harga akan kembali seperti semula yaitu Rp 7,500,000 per ekor untuk semua koi yang belum terpilih 

Harap maklum ya...

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...


  ::

----------


## luki

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Up date pertama shiro - shiro ini akan dilakukan sekitar pertengahan November 2009. Ketentuan harga sekarang ini berlaku sampai belum di up date. Setelah up date di posting, harga akan kembali seperti semula yaitu Rp 7,500,000 per ekor untuk semua koi yang belum terpilih 
> 
> Harap maklum ya...


Hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman......

bulan Oktober ini Pak Ayi akan ke jepang untuk memilih Shiro sebagai hadiah pemenang nya.....

dan sudah di confirmed bahwa ikan yang nanti akan menjadi hadiah adalah :

*- HIGH QUALITY SHIRO.
dan
- FEMALE GUARANTEED.*

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Up date pertama shiro - shiro ini akan dilakukan sekitar pertengahan November 2009. Ketentuan harga sekarang ini berlaku sampai belum di up date. Setelah up date di posting, harga akan kembali seperti semula yaitu Rp 7,500,000 per ekor untuk semua koi yang belum terpilih 
> 
> Harap maklum ya...


Masih banyak pilihan..tapi informasi kurang..bisa gak dicantumkan ukuran utk ikan yg masih sisa..ada yg ku incer tuh om

----------


## dani

> Hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman......
> 
> bulan Oktober ini Pak Ayi akan ke jepang untuk memilih Shiro sebagai hadiah pemenang nya.....
> 
> dan sudah di confirmed bahwa ikan yang nanti akan menjadi hadiah adalah :
> 
> *- HIGH QUALITY SHIRO.
> dan
> - FEMALE GUARANTEED.*


Wah!!! asyik kayanya kalo ikut melancong kesana, sekalian liat bocoran hadiahnya...   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Masih banyak pilihan..tapi informasi kurang..bisa gak dicantumkan ukuran utk ikan yg masih sisa..ada yg ku incer tuh om


iya oom, posting dong siapa tau masih ada yg keselip...

----------


## Rova

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Up date pertama shiro - shiro ini akan dilakukan sekitar pertengahan November 2009. Ketentuan harga sekarang ini berlaku sampai belum di up date. Setelah up date di posting, harga akan kembali seperti semula yaitu Rp 7,500,000 per ekor untuk semua koi yang belum terpilih 
> 
> Harap maklum ya...


Masih banyak pilihan..tapi informasi kurang..bisa gak dicantumkan ukuran utk ikan yg masih sisa..ada yg ku incer tuh om[/quote:zrbva5wj]

Informasi kurang...  namanya juga GO, biar surprice om... 
seharusnya pertengahan November sdh not for sale...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Masih banyak pilihan..tapi informasi kurang..bisa gak dicantumkan ukuran utk ikan yg masih sisa..ada yg ku incer tuh om


iya oom, posting dong siapa tau masih ada yg keselip...[/quote:2nvlsw6s]
Rogoh - rogoh saku nih, ada beberapa nomor... yang mana yang ketarik ya?   ::

----------


## gomaidy

Pak Ajik

bener juga tuh, minta tolong foto terbaru dari sisa yang belum kepilih, siapa tau aja aku ada naksir juga. he...he....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, belum ada yang nambah juga ya.... baru ada yang nyerempet - nyerempet bibir jurang. 

Setelah No 40 disalib jagoan tikungan  :: , rogoh - rogoh kantong ternyata yang keluar *No. 31 *  :: 



Sumi sedikit kotor/kecil - kecil, tetapi semoga menyatu
body (ini yang kita andalkan)... potensi "bulky" dan semoga jadi dah
Shiroji not too good, but not bad... dan hopefully "female"  :: 

Silakan Dilanjut, p Robby, om Eddy dan om gomaidy.....

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40
    35. Ajik / Jakarta, 31


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13, OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-32,OMO-36*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-37, OMO-38,OMO-42, OMO-43*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48, OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Nah, sudah rapih. Sekarang pilih yang mana ya  ::

----------


## luki

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Masih banyak pilihan..tapi informasi kurang..bisa gak dicantumkan ukuran utk ikan yg masih sisa..ada yg ku incer tuh om


iya oom, posting dong siapa tau masih ada yg keselip...[/quote:2p56049l]

ok pak.....siap lakasanakan.....

yang masih sisa tinggal 15 ekor lagi......
nanti sy upload foto per tanggal 28 Agustus berikut ukuran nya....

----------


## luki

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Masih banyak pilihan..tapi informasi kurang..bisa gak dicantumkan ukuran utk ikan yg masih sisa..ada yg ku incer tuh om


iya oom, posting dong siapa tau masih ada yg keselip...[/quote:35xb4ob6]


kenapa ya......

kalo jagoan musti sateng nya belakangan....  ::   ::

----------


## luki

ini foto update per tanggal 28 Agustus
silahkan di pilih pilih......



















silahkan di pilih ......Pak edy, Pak robby, Goamidy......

----------


## Robby Iwan

Terima Kasih om Luki..sebentar ya di-pirit2 dulu...di-timbang2 dulu..

----------


## E. Nitto

> ini foto update per tanggal 28 Agustus
> silahkan di pilih pilih......
> silahkan di pilih ......Pak edy, Pak robby, Goamidy......


Bener nih oom Luki, tinggal yg ini ya, gak ada yg diumpetin kan..he3x...
Thanks oom, saya semedi bentar ya...

----------


## Soegianto

wah om ajik sikat juga yah................sip pilihan nya bgs........

----------


## YudiHP

Waduh ketinggalan kereta euy.... saya pilih *No.38*
walaupun kecil ... cabe rawit euy ....   ::   sebelum dipilih Pak eddy Nitto nih ...   ::

----------


## YudiHP

> Waduh ketinggalan kereta euy.... saya pilih *No.38*
> walaupun kecil ... cabe rawit euy ....    sebelum dipilih Pak eddy Nitto nih ...


Lupa bilang panitia ... 
Ajik... gw booked *NO.38* 

Thanks   ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40
    35. Ajik / Jakarta, 31
    36. Yudi / Jakarta, 38


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13, OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-32,OMO-36*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-37,OMO-42, OMO-43*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48, OMO-51, OMO-52* 


Nah, sudah rapih. Sekarang pilih yang mana ya  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sy dr bandung melihat omo di star koi ............perkembangan nya menabjubkan
jadi pengen tambah nih  ::

----------


## Rova

tunggu om, masih ada yg blm confirm...     ::  
ayo yg blm confirm, keburu dihabisin om soegi nih...

----------


## ronny

Kalau ada yg cancel jangan sungkan PM aku ya, sebutin nomernya siapa tau cocok  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> sy dr bandung melihat omo di star koi ............perkembangan nya menabjubkan
> jadi pengen tambah nih





> Kalau ada yg cancel jangan sungkan PM aku ya, sebutin nomernya siapa tau cocok


Udah ada dua orang penadah koi nih...  ::  22 dan 31? :P

----------


## luki

> Kalau ada yg cancel jangan sungkan PM aku ya, sebutin nomernya siapa tau cocok



ga suka no 51 bos

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Kalau ada yg cancel jangan sungkan PM aku ya, sebutin nomernya siapa tau cocok 
> 
> 
> 
> ga suka no 51 bos


Bodyna euy...  ::

----------


## ronny

Masih dipikirkan boss, menurut P'Ayi female lagi he he



> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Kalau ada yg cancel jangan sungkan PM aku ya, sebutin nomernya siapa tau cocok 
> 
> 
> 
> ga suka no 51 bos

----------


## luki

> Masih dipikirkan boss, menurut P'Ayi female lagi he he



justru itu....kelamaan di pikirin ntar ilang lagi.....

----------


## luki

tadi siang main ke bandung......
shiro nya rata rata improve semua.....
yg paling kelitan yang no 1 ........
bisa aja nih om bony  milih nya  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

no.2 makin shining euy..
punya siapa tuh ?    ::

----------


## ronny

Ikut Om Luki, saya booking no 51

----------


## isman

> Ikut Om Luki, saya booking no 51


pilihan yang menggiurkan  ::   ::

----------


## dani

> no.2 makin shining euy..
> punya siapa tuh ?



pas kesorot matahari kali, makanya shining...   ::

----------


## Rova

Suka sama yang putih2 om ?

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*

DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....

*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40
    35. Ajik / Jakarta, 31
    36. Yudi / Jakarta, 38
    37. Ronny / Jakarta, 51


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13, OMO-21, OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-32,OMO-36*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-37,OMO-42, OMO-43*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48,OMO-52* 


Nah, sudah rapih. Sekarang pilih yang mana ya  ::

----------


## luki

> Ikut Om Luki, saya booking no 51


kalo menang.....
langsung lelang start 0 ya.......  ::   ::

----------


## Nirwanakoi

numpang nanya nih pak... jurinya acara ini siapa ya? apakah omosako?

----------


## Soegianto

Michael..........
jurinya rencananya sih omosako tapi nanti di konfirm ulang dan kalau tidak ada halangan yg berarti dia pasti mau jadi juri
karena
bets  ini dia yang pilih sendiri bersama saya dan pak ayi waktu di jepang.

kenapa michael ada yg bisa di bantu ?  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

"jurinya edi ama jimi dari balikpapan dan leonard dr samarinda,sebagai head judge chivas dari bekasi"
Cocok ngga ya???

----------


## Nirwanakoi

@ Soegianto
Oo saya cuma pengan tau aja pak soalnya omosako waktu saya hubungi blgnya tidak mau jadi juri untuk acara yg di adakan oleh sebuah dealer saja..terima kasih jawabannya

----------


## abiserpong

> Michael..........
> jurinya rencananya sih omosako tapi nanti di konfirm ulang dan kalau tidak ada halangan yg berarti dia pasti mau jadi juri
> karena
> bets ini dia yang pilih sendiri bersama saya dan pak ayi waktu di jepang.
> kenapa michael ada yg bisa di bantu ?





> @ Soegianto
> Oo saya cuma pengan tau aja pak soalnya omosako waktu saya hubungi blgnya tidak mau jadi juri untuk acara yg di adakan oleh sebuah dealer saja..tetapi kl dia jd jurinya untuk star koi brarti nanti bisa saya jadikan argumen ke beliau..terima kasih jawabannya


Kasusnya beda kali om.....

----------


## Soegianto

Oo sy pikir ada apa ? 
Saran mungkin michael kalau ada soal teknis bs by phone direc diskusi ke star koi gpp koq
 jangan di lempar di forum ini jadi banyak  yg usul tuch....
 ada yg usul  mau jd head judge dr kalimalang ...wkwkwkwkwkwkw

----------


## Nirwanakoi

@ Soegianto
Hahaha kan hanya sekedar ingin tau saja pak..berhubung nama jurinya belom di cantumkan..
Maap kl menyinggung..its just my curiosity.. No harm feelings..

@ abiserpong
Hahaha bukan kasus pak..hanya sekedar bertanya..maap kl ada yg tersinggung..
Lebih baik tidak perlu d bahas lg..

----------


## Soegianto

saya sependapat sama pak abi kasus nya lain...........

waktu event omo dirancang memang blm di cantumkan nama juri.................
btw kalau peserta semua oke mungkin usul chivas yg jd head judge jg gpp bisa bisa saja dan sah2 aja :P 

oke kita lanjut kembali ke omosako zebra


> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> DIRAPIHKAN DULU YA....
> 
> *KLOTER I:*
> No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
>      2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
>      3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
>      4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
> ...

----------


## chivas

> "jurinya edi ama jimi dari balikpapan dan leonard dr samarinda,sebagai head judge chivas dari bekasi"
> Cocok ngga ya???


ya saya hadir....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

hadir absent ngapain broooooooo  ::

----------


## chivas

> hadir absent ngapain broooooooo


huuussss.... :P  :P

----------


## Kokok

Menarik diskusinya, mungkin suatu saat nanti Koi's buat aturan atau kode etik bagi sesama penyelenggara GO, apa itu mengenai juri, indukan, jaminan (mati atau perempuan), kolaborasi dsb, viva koi's   ::

----------


## ronny

Demi suksesnya acara ini, tolong usulan ini disampaikan ke Pak Ayi karena dengan juri yg diusulkan ini maka beberapa ikan yg tersisa akan sold out dalam beberapa detik saja  ::   :: 
quote="chivas"]


> "jurinya edi ama jimi dari balikpapan dan leonard dr samarinda,sebagai head judge chivas dari bekasi"
> Cocok ngga ya???


ya saya hadir....  :: [/quote]

----------


## Rova

> Menarik diskusinya, mungkin suatu saat nanti Koi's buat aturan atau kode etik bagi sesama penyelenggara GO, apa itu mengenai juri, indukan, jaminan (mati atau perempuan), kolaborasi dsb, viva koi's


jadi bingung ya om..   ::  
iya mengenai kode etik, sepertinya bisa terlihat dari rule masing2 GO ada yg support koi-s dan ada yg tidak...
jadi ya sebagai hobbist tentu milih guarantee yg pasti2 saja...    ::

----------


## Soegianto

> lanjut kembali ke omosako zebra
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> ...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> Menarik diskusinya, mungkin suatu saat nanti Koi's buat aturan atau kode etik bagi sesama penyelenggara GO, apa itu mengenai juri, indukan, jaminan (mati atau perempuan), kolaborasi dsb, viva koi's  
> 
> 
> jadi bingung ya om..   
> iya mengenai kode etik, sepertinya bisa terlihat dari rule masing2 GO ada yg support koi-s dan ada yg tidak...
> jadi ya sebagai hobbist tentu milih guarantee yg pasti2 saja...



maksudnya ada yang support koi-s atau tidak apa pak rova?
bukannya setiap kegiatan yang ada di forum ini persentase penjualan akan diberikan ke koi-s?

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> om, bgs mana ya?
> 3 - 19 - 27 - 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 Ok Om!


27 bagus tapi perlu cek motogoronya

----------


## boby_icon

19 buat late jagoan .
kalo sumi nya muncul ... wuah .. bakalan cantik

----------


## luki

> 19 buat late jagoan .
> kalo sumi nya muncul ... wuah .. bakalan cantik


kalo nanti mau nengok.... deket tuh om boby....
punya jagoan semarang.....om bony

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> ...



Betul om Dodo, ada % buat koi-s dan infonya melalui koi-s pula, jadi koi-s dapat memperjelas rolenya sebagai regulator pengayom semua pihak  ::  
mungkin juga memberikan syarat2 minimal yang harus dipenuhi peng-GO, seperti indukan, jaminan atau tidak betina/jantan, jaminan/tidak kalau mati/cedera/cacat tetap/luntur   ::  , penyebutan nama juri termasuk cadangannya, hadiah dsb selain service tambahan potho progress/previous and final result, yg spt om Dodo lakukan di 1st National GO, makanan, kolam dsb lagi, yg sudah ada sekarang sudah bagus, dan lebih bagus lagi loop hole loop hole yang ada tutup sgr. Maap bila ada yang keliru tutur, masih Minal Aidin wal Faidin   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> 19 buat late jagoan .
> kalo sumi nya muncul ... wuah .. bakalan cantik
> 
> 
> kalo nanti mau nengok.... deket tuh om boby....
> punya jagoan semarang.....om bony



wogh iya  ::  
yg dapet 19 pak bony ya...
sip deh ...

----------


## Soegianto

koq sepi pd kemana nih

----------


## Rova

Masih suasana liburan..

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>  lanjut kembali ke omosako zebra
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


sudah 37 nih yg bertanding .....................hm............

----------


## luki

37 yang bertanding pak soegi......
pemenang nya dari yg 13......  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> 37 yang bertanding pak soegi......
> pemenang nya dari yg 13......


hhaha tapi seru om........................

----------


## luki

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Up date pertama shiro - shiro ini akan dilakukan sekitar pertengahan November 2009. Ketentuan harga sekarang ini berlaku sampai belum di up date. Setelah up date di posting, harga akan kembali seperti semula yaitu Rp 7,500,000 per ekor untuk semua koi yang belum terpilih 
> 
> Harap maklum ya...


Hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi wiratman......
update dari kegiatan ini akan di percepat 2 minggu, kurang lebih minggu ke 3 Oktober, sebelum Pak Ayi berangkat ke jepang untuk memilih langsung " *High Quality Female Shiro* " sebagai hadiah.......

dan sesuai aturan yg telah di tetapkan....sesudah update di posting, harga akan kembali seperti semula yaitu Rp 7,500,000 per ekor untuk semua koi yang belum terpilih......

Harap maklum juga ya......

----------


## Rova

Semoga Highest Qualitynya dpt banyak bagi2 utk GC, Tategoi, dan Doooorprice..   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Semoga Highest Qualitynya dpt banyak bagi2 utk GC, Tategoi, dan Doooorprice..


Banyak kok cuma 3 sih om? mestinya 37   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

saya baru dr starkoi melihat perkembangan sironya  hasil liputan nya sbb
1.grownya oke
2.sumi mulai pd naik
3.yg sy pilih ada yg merah sekarang warna merah nya hilang ..............mantap
ayo siapa lagi menyusul  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> saya baru dr starkoi melihat perkembangan sironya  hasil liputan nya sbb
> 1.grownya oke
> 2.sumi mulai pd naik
> 3.yg sy pilih ada yg merah sekarang warna merah nya hilang ..............mantap
> ayo siapa lagi menyusul


kayak nya ada yg pulang pagi.......
sampe posting jam 3.24....
ke bandung ga ngajak ngajak.....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

hahaha om luki jam posting nya di lihat jd malu d  ::   ::  

dadakan om berangkat sore  ::

----------


## Kokok

Kan jalannya macet

----------


## Soegianto

> Kan jalannya macet


lancar pak

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> Semoga Highest Qualitynya dpt banyak bagi2 utk GC, Tategoi, dan Doooorprice..  
> 
> 
> Banyak kok cuma 3 sih om? mestinya 37


Kalau semua namanya cuci kolam, cuci filter, cuci maintenence tool...
Coba usul aja ke om soegi, sapa tau tanggapanya bgs buat semua peserta..

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...


aduh apa nih undangn makan yah ............ayo2

----------


## chivas

> aduh apa nih undangn makan yah ............ayo2



ikuuutttt.....  ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> aduh apa nih undangn makan yah ............ayo2
> 
> 
> 
> ikuuutttt.....


ikut tp sambil bingung...   ::

----------


## luki

*BOOKED VIA STARS KOI*

Wahyudi / Bandung, 43
Rudi H / Semarang, 37
Iwan S / Solo, 21

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*


*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40
    35. Ajik / Jakarta, 31
    36. Yudi / Jakarta, 38
    37. Ronny / Jakarta, 51
    38. Wahyudi / Bandung, 43
    39. Rudi H / Semarang, 37
    40. Iwan S / Solo, 21

*KLOTER III:*
    41.
    42.


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13,OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-32,OMO-36,OMO-42*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48,OMO-52*

----------


## dattairadian

> *BOOKED VIA STARS KOI*
> 
> Wahyudi / Bandung, 43
> Rudi H / Semarang, 37
> Iwan S / Solo, 21


wah.. kelas2 kakap nih  :P

----------


## Soegianto

> *REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*
> 
> 
> *KLOTER I:*
> No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
>      2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
>      3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
>      4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
>      5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
> ...


tinggal 10 >.>>....>>>>> ayoooooooooooo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wuuiits, goyang lagi nih... sekalgus 3 ekor... Mantap!!
40 out of 50 --> 80%.... menyamai rekor The 1st National GO, akankah menyalib The Momotaro "Ryu" Sanke Show?
Sekarang kloter 3 ya. Berarti dah harga rp 5jt? 
20 hari lagi akan di update yang berarti harga kembali ke awal....

----------


## luki

om om sekalian......
ayo kita tebak tebakan......
kan 3 minggu lagi mau di update nih.....
kira kira mana yang jadi favorit......
yg menang di traktir om soegi fei....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

boleh ayo traktir baksoo aja yah

sy tebak duluan utk periode yg sekarang favorit ikan pak robby dan om luki

----------


## luki

> boleh ayo traktir baksoo aja yah
> 
> sy tebak duluan utk periode yg sekarang favorit ikan pak robby dan om luki


yang bener nih pak soegi......
yg no brp pak ......
jadi ge er nih.....  ::   ::

----------


## luki

ikutan nebak ah....

no . 05
      32
      34

----------


## Soegianto

sy yg pak luki sama pak robi

----------


## luki

yang bisa bahasa jepang......bantuin dong.....

ini development Zebra bukan ya....?

*http://www10.ocn.ne.jp/~omosako/news/20090918/top.html*

----------


## Soegianto

gak ngerti om  ::

----------


## ronny

> yang bisa bahasa jepang......bantuin dong.....
> 
> ini development Zebra bukan ya....?
> 
> http://www10.ocn.ne.jp/~omosako/news/20090918/top.html


ya Om (sok tau mode on   ::   ::  )

----------


## luki

baru tau kalo oyagoi zebra ternyata 92 cm.....



untuk detail nya bisa di liat di sini :

*http://omosako.web.fc2.com/keito/news-japan.html*

----------


## Rova

sipp infonya.

----------


## luki

kalau tidak ada perubahan.....
tanggal 18 Oktober akan dilakukan  pengukuran...untuk update pertama kegiatan GO ini....

----------


## h3ln1k

shiro ku anakannya panda kali ya jangan2 sampe gede putih polos gitu 90 cm   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> shiro ku anakannya panda kali ya jangan2 sampe gede putih polos gitu 90 cm


gelapppppp  ::

----------


## fahrial

Tadi habis dari bandung nih, menyaksikan pengukuran shiro,
Saya mau pesan yang no 36 ya...

----------


## Kokok

Lho udah foto2 to, kok belum ada fotonya

----------


## Kokok

Lho sudah difoto2 toh, wah pengen lihat nih, mana ya foto nya, pak Ayi, foto fotonya jangan lupa di shared ya

----------


## Soegianto

mungkin senin atau selasa di upload pak fotonya

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*


*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40
    35. Ajik / Jakarta, 31
    36. Yudi / Jakarta, 38
    37. Ronny / Jakarta, 51
    38. Wahyudi / Bandung, 43
    39. Rudi H / Semarang, 37
    40. Iwan S / Solo, 21

*KLOTER setelah Update:*
    41. Fahrial / Tapos, 36
    42.


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13,OMO-23, OMO-26*


*Ki-Ka:OMO-26,OMO-32,OMO-42*


*Ki-Ka: OMO-44, OMO-48,OMO-52* 
[/quote]
tinggal 9 >.>>....>>>>> ayoooooooooooo

----------


## Kokok

> mungkin senin atau selasa di upload pak fotonya


haik haik wakarimashita Soegi san, arigato goshaimasu

----------


## dattairadian

Sambil nunggu update foto dan ukuran peserta GO ini ada oleh2 foto2 team KOIS yang berkunjung ke Bandung ....


berjuang melawan kemacetan mulai 1 km sebelum tol pasteur


persiapan pengukuran 1


persiapan pengukuran 2


persiapan pengukuran 3


pengukuran


abis diukur, trus diangkat ke fiber lain mau difoto


boss stars koi foto2 ikan update


say cheezzzzzz...


iwak opo iki son??!


pesta duren panen dari lido juragan tapos


foto bersama dulu yaaaa... (paling kanan juragan durennya)


pulang dari bandung, ngopi dulu deh di rest area tol ...


lagi nego nih...
"pak sugi, saya titip ikan domas ya dari jepang..."

----------


## wahyu

harga akan kembali seperti semula......maksudnya gimana ya???

----------


## luki

> harga akan kembali seperti semula......maksudnya gimana ya???


maksud nya ....setelah foto di update.....
harga untuk ikan yg belum terpilih kembali ke harga awal om wahyu....
Rp. 7.500.000

----------


## dattairadian

ayo om dani ikutan... rata2 ikannya sekarang 40-an cm loooh... yang terbesar 47cm!
gosipnya GO nya malah mau diperpanjang sampe maret...wah jangan2 tembus 60cm nih :P

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> harga akan kembali seperti semula......maksudnya gimana ya???
> 
> 
> maksud nya ....setelah foto di update.....
> harga untuk ikan yg belum terpilih kembali ke harga awal om wahyu....
> Rp. 7.500.000


kirain harga turun....  ::  ....

----------


## wahyu

> ayo om dani ikutan... rata2 ikannya sekarang 40-an cm loooh... yang terbesar 47cm!
> gosipnya GO nya malah mau diperpanjang sampe maret...wah jangan2 tembus 60cm nih :P


minggu depan ak mau kebandung........mau ngintip no 48 ama 23.......heheheh
ada foto terbarunya gak ya....

----------


## Kokok

Wah ngiming ngimingin aza nih

----------


## wahyu

om luki.....ada foto terbaru dari shiro 48 ama 23......  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Nomer 32 is going to be a great koi i think!

----------


## luki

*FOTO UPDATE KE 1 SHIRO ZEBRA, Tanggal 19 Oktober 2009 :*

*OMO 01, Bony / Semarang*

*OMO 02, Dani / Bandung*

*OMO 04, Soegianto / Jakarta*

*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*

*OMO 07, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 15, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*

*OMO 16, Yoshua / Bandung*

*OMO 17, Beryl / Semarang*

*OMO 18, Djudju / Bandung*

*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*

*OMO 20, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 21, Iwan S / Solo*

*OMO 22, Ajik / Jakarta*

*OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*

*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*

*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*

*OMO 28, Ronny / Jakarta*

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*

*OMO 31, Ajik / Jakarta*

*OMO 33, Soegianto / Jakarta*

*OMO 34, Rudi Showa / Jakarta*

*OMO 35, Hendro / Semarang*

*OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*

*OMO 37, Rudi H / Semarang*

*OMO 38, Yudi HP / Jakarta*

*OMO 39, Deni / Bandung*

*OMO 40, Soegianto / Jakarta*

*OMO 41, Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta*

*OMO 43, Wahyudi / Bandung*

*OMO 45, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*

*OMO 46, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*

*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*

*OMO 49, Soegianto / Jakarta*

*OMO 50, Bayu / Jakarta*

*OMO 51, Ronny / Jakarta*


*Yang Masih Available :*

*OMO 03,*

*OMO 13,*

*OMO 23,*

*OMO 26,*

*OMO 32,*

*OMO 42,*

*OMO 44,*

*OMO 48,*

*OMO 52,*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

In my humble opinion, inilah GO terbaik so far. Pertumbuhannya luar biasa, sumi dan shiroji kelihatan menonjol. Saya ingat waktu pertama kali pilih no 22, semata - mata karena kualitas shirojinya di atas rata - rata, sumi hanya Tuhan yang tahu kapan keluarnya dan bagaimana bentuknya. Tapi dalam waktu 2 bulan sumi berubah signifikan. Good Investment, sayangnya harga dah kembali ya, padahal rasanya pengen nambah nih. Hehehe

----------


## luki

> In my humble opinion, inilah GO terbaik so far. Pertumbuhannya luar biasa, sumi dan shiroji kelihatan menonjol. Saya ingat waktu pertama kali pilih no 22, semata - mata karena kualitas shirojinya di atas rata - rata, sumi hanya Tuhan yang tahu kapan keluarnya dan bagaimana bentuknya. Tapi dalam waktu 2 bulan sumi berubah signifikan. Good Investment, sayangnya harga dah kembali ya, padahal rasanya pengen nambah nih. Hehehe


setuju.....
baru pertengahan jalan size rata rata sudah 40 cm....
bisa bisa akhir GO ada yang tembus di 60 cm nih kayak nya....  ::   ::  

dan juga ada berita gembira nih dari stars koi....
nanti hadiah ikan nya akan di tambah menjadi 5 ekor
yang akan dipilih langsung di Omosako Koi Farm oleh Pak Ayi minggu depan ....

jadi hadiah akan di berikan kepada:
GC
RGC
Best Tategoi 1, 2 dan 3

----------


## dattairadian

*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*

*OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*


MANTABB!  ::

----------


## dani

Top banget! Shiroji nya pada rubah, kinclong kaya abis dicuci Rinso   ::

----------


## Soegianto

kecepatan grow nya   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Cakep ... cakep .. euy ikannya.
Berarti udah naik harganya ke 8 jt ya om luki ?   ::

----------


## rvidella

pak datta has chosen ...   ::  

selamat buat pemenang (sementara)   ::

----------


## Anggit

> pak datta has chosen ...  
> 
> selamat buat pemenang (sementara)


msh long way to go om dodo ... apalagi kl memang GO nya di extent sampai Maret 2010 (ngarep mode: ON)   ::    ..semua bisa terjadi di tengah jalan .. tp saya setuju spt yg di katakan sebelumnya .. this is the best GO so far ..  ::  

salam

----------


## Rova

Sangat shining, keeping yang intensif, ..
om Datta, itu the best six nya ya ?    ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Sangat shining, keeping yang intensif, ..
> om Datta, itu the best six nya ya ?


sementara menurut saya  ::

----------


## luki

> Cakep ... cakep .. euy ikannya.
> Berarti udah naik harganya ke 8 jt ya om luki ?


bukan naik om alvin.....
tapi harga kemabali ke harga semula rp. 7.500.000

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> Sangat shining, keeping yang intensif, ..
> om Datta, itu the best six nya ya ?   
> 
> 
> sementara menurut saya


di urutin dong om juri.......
no 1 sampai 6 nya yang mana.....
kalo bisa sekalian di kasih komen.....biar kita pada belajar.....

----------


## luki

> kecepatan grow nya



pak soegi dan pak ayi....
kan mau berangkat ke jepang dan visit omosako......
on line di sana dong......
minta takashi dan takayoshi omosako nge judge sementara.....
biar kita kita dapet pembelajaran dan ilmu.....

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ...


keadaan masih bisa berubah luk..
tapi untuk keadaan sekarang :

_first layer_ (the strongest bodies & very good quality of skin & color)
*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*


_2nd layer_ (very good quality of skin & color)
*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*


_kuda hitam_ (tategois with good improvement, very good quality of skin & color)
*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*

*OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Cakep ... cakep .. euy ikannya.
> Berarti udah naik harganya ke 8 jt ya om luki ?  
> 
> 
> bukan naik om alvin.....
> tapi harga kemabali ke harga semula rp. 7.500.000


Oh ... 7.5 jt lagi ya. Hmmm ... (mikir-mikir)   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kecepatan grow nya  
> 
> 
> 
> pak soegi dan pak ayi....
> kan mau berangkat ke jepang dan visit omosako......
> on line di sana dong......
> ...


diusahakan pak  ::

----------


## Rova

ide bagus om Luki...
sementara sedang berusaha disana, yg lain bisa kasih koment shiro2 nya, 
terutama yg sangat berpengalaman dan penggemar show...
trimakasih...    ::

----------


## luki

> ide bagus om Luki...
> sementara sedang berusaha disana, yg lain bisa kasih koment shiro2 nya, 
> terutama yg sangat berpengalaman dan penggemar show...
> trimakasih...


setuju om tino......
saya bantuin manggil ya.....

*Pak Ricky Chester, Pak Eddy Nitto, Pak Robby,Pak Harry Genkoi, om Abi serpong, Om Handy Monscine, Om Riwin Cantonguy*......
minta tolong dong....di judge per update ke 1 ini.......
dan kasih komentar juga....biar kita kita bisa belajar....
om juri datta sdh menentukan the best 6 nya......
terima kasih.....

yang lain juga silahkan kasih penilaian ......

----------


## chester

Ntar Luk gw cermati dulu he he he, dulu pernah milih 7 Omo musashi tosai shiro buat GO sendiri yang jadi cuma 2   :: , 'untungnya' female. Oom Harry Genkoi patut dilibatkan utk penilaian/observasi krn beliau pernah breed shiro.

cheers

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


thank you pak soegi......tolong di usahakan banget ya.....
kalo perlu di bikin dua pak soegi.....
bapak nya ( Takashi Omosako ) pilih the best 6
anak nya ( takayoshi Omosako ) juga pilih 6.....

di tunggu laporan nya pak soegi.......

----------


## chester

Omosako punya satu putra lagi yang lebih lihai dari Takayoshi (nama lupa) tapi gak bisa bahasa inggris. For info.

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Omosako punya satu putra lagi yang lebih lihai dari Takayoshi (nama lupa) tapi gak bisa bahasa inggris. For info.
> 
> cheers


namanya thakiso inglis...  ::

----------


## cantonguy

Agak surprise melihat hasil Omosako Shiro GO kali ini.
Hasilnya sangat bagus , ada bbrp yg SQ .
Lihat dari foto yang menarik : no. 5 , 14 & 47 .   ::

----------


## Rova

> Ntar Luk gw cermati dulu he he he, dulu pernah milih 7 Omo musashi tosai shiro buat GO sendiri yang jadi cuma 2  , 'untungnya' female. Oom Harry Genkoi patut dilibatkan utk penilaian/observasi krn beliau pernah breed shiro.
> 
> cheers


Halo om Harry Genkoi, keterlibatanya sangat diharapkan nih...    ::

----------


## Rova

> Agak surprise melihat hasil Omosako Shiro GO kali ini.
> Hasilnya sangat bagus , ada bbrp yg SQ .
> Lihat dari foto yang menarik : no. 5 , 14 & 47 .



Sudah ada yg turun nih...
no.47 ini ya om ?? hehehe...
memang dari awal saya ikan ini ada potensi bagus, diragukan akan stabil nantinya ternyata stabil2 aja, 
malah terlihat makin bersih, calon kuat ...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Omosako punya satu putra lagi yang lebih lihai dari Takayoshi (nama lupa) tapi gak bisa bahasa inggris. For info.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> namanya thakiso inglis...


atau Isano Japan Omosako   ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> ide bagus om Luki...
> sementara sedang berusaha disana, yg lain bisa kasih koment shiro2 nya, 
> terutama yg sangat berpengalaman dan penggemar show...
> trimakasih...   
> 
> 
> setuju om tino......
> ...


*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*

----------


## teddy wiwono

Om Datta, mohon pencerahannya mengapa OMO-10 ada di second Layer di banding OMO-05 yang di First Layer?
Mohon di berikan petunjuk kepada newbie ini om. pls..  ::   ::   ::  
Secara Pribadi lebih senang dengan OMO-10 dibanding OMO-05   ::   ::

----------


## chester

Forecast big 6 berdasarkan foto terkini: 25,47,05,27,09,36 (random)
Beberapa di antaranya sepertinya bisa jadi spesialis show apalagi kalau grownya bisa tertahan di 60cm (utk zebra). Di atas kelas itu, senior2nya yang dari bloodline omosako lain spt musashi dan panda sudah lebih proven (terutama di body). Selain sumi and shiroji, body tetap persyaratan utama. Pattern agak kurang bisa dicover dengan body yang semok. 

cheers

----------


## rvidella

> Forecast big 6 berdasarkan foto terkini: 25,47,05,27,09,36 (random)
> 
> cheers



wuahn nomerku kesebut sama om mod-mod ... bangga dikit ah
kebetulan lagi tarohan ama yang punya pak henkky di no 25 ... tapi curang, pak henkky pilih duluannnnnnn huaaaaaaaaaaaa   ::   hehehehehehe gpp deh shiro banyak surprise-nya

thanks for the update, team koi-s ...

nice development, pak ayi ... thanks for keeping for us

----------


## dattairadian

> Om Datta, mohon pencerahannya mengapa OMO-10 ada di second Layer di banding OMO-05 yang di First Layer?
> Mohon di berikan petunjuk kepada newbie ini om. pls..   
> Secara Pribadi lebih senang dengan OMO-10 dibanding OMO-05


first & second layer perbedaannya ada pada kata2 penjelasannya om ("body")...
kebetulan saya sudah lihat ikannya langsung... saya cuma bisa bilang.. shiro 5 & 6 TIDAK photogenic, he he...   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Coba prediksi dari foto, 5, 6, 10, 12, 19. 27. ( acak )
Shiro yang cantik- cantik...... dengan Body, shiroji, sumi, perkembangan yang istimewa.....salut untuk pak ayi n kolam yang sangat cocok untuk Shiro...... mantap.

----------


## Rova

> Forecast big 6 berdasarkan foto terkini: 25,47,05,27,09,36 (random)
> Beberapa di antaranya sepertinya bisa jadi spesialis show apalagi kalau grownya bisa tertahan di 60cm (utk zebra). Di atas kelas itu, senior2nya yang dari bloodline omosako lain spt musashi dan panda sudah lebih proven (terutama di body). Selain sumi and shiroji, body tetap persyaratan utama. Pattern agak kurang bisa dicover dengan body yang semok. 
> 
> cheers


*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*


*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*


*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*


*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*


*OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*


*OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*

----------


## Rova

> Coba prediksi dari foto, 5, 6, 10, 12, 19. 27. ( acak )
> Shiro yang cantik- cantik...... dengan Body, shiroji, sumi, perkembangan yang istimewa.....salut untuk pak ayi n kolam yang sangat cocok untuk Shiro...... mantap.


*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*


*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*


*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*


*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*


*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*


*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*

----------


## luki

hampir semua sifu dah kasih pilihan nya ya....

tinggal pak robby, pak harry genkoi, om handy monscine
sama guru besar saya nih Pak Eddy Nitto yg belum
di tunggu pilihan nya om om.....

----------


## luki

bantuin om tino ah...



> Agak surprise melihat hasil Omosako Shiro GO kali ini.
> Hasilnya sangat bagus , ada bbrp yg SQ .
> Lihat dari foto yang menarik : no. 5 , 14 & 47 .


*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*

----------


## monscine

Pilihan ane ini nih :

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*


*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*


*OMO 34, Rudi Showa / Jakarta*


Best Tategoi nya nyang ini :

*OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*


*OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*


*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*

----------


## chester

Yang biasa nyari ikan finished bisa juga liat tategoi   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

> Yang biasa nyari ikan finished bisa juga liat tategoi


huehehehe....mesti pinter2 liat anak gadis sekarang om   ::  
bosen juga lama2 mainan stw melulu   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kalo saya sih, utk Maret 2010 yg masuk 5 besar
1.no.10
2.no.06
3.no.05
4.no.14
5.no.30 (hehe..)

----------


## luki

> Kalo saya sih, utk Maret 2010 yg masuk 5 besar
> 1.no.10
> 2.no.06
> 3.no.05
> 4.no.14
> 5.no.30 (hehe..)


*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*


*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*


*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*


*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*


*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*

----------


## luki

*SELAMAT OM TINO ROVA.....*

untuk update pertama ini.....
ikan om Rova menjadi* " FAVOURITE PEMIRSA "*

*THE MOST FAVOURITE SHIRO* 
*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sekarang bagaimana kalau kita minta pemirsa tentukan The Most Black Koi ("maksudnya kuda hitam?")   ::

----------


## wahyu

bener2 luar biasa shiro2 ini......
ak jadi pengen yg no 3........  ::

----------


## Rova

Loh om luki gak salah om, itu no.5, 10, dan 47 sering di pole position ..    ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> hampir semua sifu dah kasih pilihan nya ya....
> tinggal pak robby, pak harry genkoi, om handy monscine
> sama guru besar saya nih Pak Eddy Nitto yg belum
> di tunggu pilihan nya om om.....


Waduhhhh oom Luki kompornya kegedean nih.....
Mohon maaf, saya pemula disuruh memilih maka dengan sangat terpaksa saya coba untuk memilih itung2 buat pembelajaran saya juga :

Saya akan pergunakan 3 kriteria dalam memilih 6 candidate secara acak :

1. Body Conformity : 30, 29, 50, 14, 45, 12 (note : bukan yg terpanjang)
2. Sumi / Balancing pattern : 25, 14, 09, 05, 47, 10
3. Shiroji : 04, 17, 29, 20, 14, 12

Score :
No. 14 memenuhi ketiga kriteria
No. 29 dan No. 12 memenuhi 2 kriteria
Dan yg lain masing2 memenuhi 1 kriteria

6 besar candidate sementara yg saya pilih sesuai urutan adalah sbb : 
No : 14, 12, 29, 30, 50, 45
*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*

*OMO 50, Bayu / Jakarta*

*OMO 45, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*


Mohon maaf kalau salah, namanya juga coba2 he3x...  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

Sangat terinci perhitunganya... 
Menambah pemahaman menambah nuansa utk berbagi apresiasi ...   ::

----------


## teddy wiwono

Mohon Maaf Newbie Gak tahan kasih komentar ke ikan2nya om.  ::   ::  

Fotogenik :

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*


Kuda Hitam :

*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*

*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*

*OMO 45, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*


Thanks Om Datta atas pencerahannya.
Sekali lagi mhn maaf ya om kalo newbie ksh pendapat ke ikan2nya.
Ini pembelajaran yg sangat baik bagi newbie2 seperti kami ini.

----------


## luki

> bener2 luar biasa shiro2 ini......
> ak jadi pengen yg no 3........


bener om.....
liat langsung ikan nya biar lebih afdol......
pasti ada yg nyangkut......  ::   ::

----------


## chester

Om Eddy memang sangat berbakat and all out, jadi jury bisa, jadi ketua kontes2 apalagi  ::  Very valuable asset.

cheers

----------


## luki

> Om Eddy memang sangat berbakat and all out, jadi jury bisa, jadi ketua kontes2 apalagi  Very valuable asset.
> 
> cheers


ga salah kan pak ricky......
kalo pak eddy *guru besar* saya.......
kita tunggu nih pilihan nya omosako.....pasti beda beda tipis......  ::   ::

----------


## chester

Roger Luk, apa jadinya perkoian kita kalau om Eddy tapa brata?   ::  

Cheers

----------


## Anggit

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Om Eddy memang sangat berbakat and all out, jadi jury bisa, jadi ketua kontes2 apalagi  Very valuable asset.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> ga salah kan pak ricky......
> kalo pak eddy *guru besar* saya.......
> kita tunggu nih pilihan nya omosako.....pasti beda beda tipis......



cuma satu kata  .........  *" A G R E E D "*   :: 


salam

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Om Eddy memang sangat berbakat and all out, jadi jury bisa, jadi ketua kontes2 apalagi  Very valuable asset.
> cheers
> 
> 
> ga salah kan pak ricky......
> kalo pak eddy *guru besar* saya.......
> kita tunggu nih pilihan nya omosako.....pasti beda beda tipis......


P"eddy gitu lho...
Wong koleksi shironya aja buat Om Luki pindah hati ke shiro   ::  
Coba aja intip shiro dikolamnya

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chester
> 
> ...


betul ron......kebetulan lagi ambil mata kuliah shiro di pak edy......
jadi disuruh langsung praktek lapangan.......
biar nanti bulan januari ujian nya bisa lulus cumlaude.....kayak pak edy......

----------


## edwin

wuiks....suhu2 sudah berbicara nih....dan sepertinya, master terawang om rova yang meraih GC nih.....
terbukti dari GO kohaku taniguchi, GO shiro ogata dan skrg GO omosako ini.... hebat om rova

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> betul ron......kebetulan lagi ambil mata kuliah shiro di pak edy......
> jadi disuruh langsung praktek lapangan.......
> biar nanti bulan januari ujian nya bisa lulus cumlaude.....kayak pak edy......


Nama mata kuliahnya apa ki? Berapa kredit? Dapat praktek 1 shiro ya setiap mahasiswa?

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> kebetulan lagi ambil mata kuliah shiro di pak edy......
> jadi disuruh langsung praktek lapangan.......
> biar nanti bulan januari ujian nya bisa lulus cumlaude.....kayak pak edy......
> 
> 
> Nama mata kuliahnya apa ki? Berapa kredit? Dapat praktek 1 shiro ya setiap mahasiswa?


nama mata kuliah nya Revealed The Mistery of Dynamic Sumi.....
praktek nya langsung hrs 2 ekor jik.....
nanti bulan januari atau maret ujian nasional nya....dan hrs lulus
abis itu ujian lagi ambil sertifikasi internasional nya bulan mei pas 3rd asia koi show
kalo ga lulus ga boleh re take....langsung drop out.....

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Om Eddy memang sangat berbakat and all out, jadi jury bisa, jadi ketua kontes2 apalagi  Very valuable asset.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> ga salah kan pak ricky......
> kalo pak eddy *guru besar* saya.......
> kita tunggu nih pilihan nya omosako.....pasti beda beda tipis......


Klu itu guru besar nya om Luki....berarti Om E.Nitto...Kakek Guru sy.....klu di kho ping hoo...Sukong.

----------


## chester

Sudah Bukeksiansu lah, manusia setengah dewa (setengahnya lagi koi   ::   :: )
cheers

----------


## William Pantoni

Berarti Luki....Suma Han yah...

----------


## chester

Suma Kian Lee. Suma Han mati patah hati  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Sudah Bukeksiansu lah, manusia setengah dewa (setengahnya lagi koi   )
> cheers





> Berarti Luki....Suma Han yah...





> Suma Kian Lee. Suma Han mati patah hati


Hhmmm..... orang- orang Istana Pulau es rupanya.......  ::  
Suma Kian Bun, Nirahai, Lulu............  ::

----------


## Kokok

hm portal koi's sekejap berubah menjadi portalnya para tai hiap rupanya  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> hm portal koi's sekejap berubah menjadi portalnya para tai hiap rupanya


iya nih......OOT
ayo *Back To Topic......*

----------


## luki

*FOTO UPDATE KE 1 SHIRO ZEBRA, Tanggal 19 Oktober 2009 :*

*OMO 01, Bony / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 02, Dani / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 04, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 07, Rova / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm

*OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 15, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 16, Yoshua / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 17, Beryl / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 18, Djudju / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 20, Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 21, Iwan S / Solo*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 22, Ajik / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 28, Ronny / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 41 Cm

*OMO 31, Ajik / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 33, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm

*OMO 34, Rudi Showa / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 35, Hendro / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 32 Cm

*OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 37, Rudi H / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 32 Cm

*OMO 38, Yudi HP / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 27 Cm

*OMO 39, Deni / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 29 Cm

*OMO 40, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 41, Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 43, Wahyudi / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 27 Cm

*OMO 45, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 46, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 25 Cm

*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 49, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 50, Bayu / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 51, Ronny / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm


*Yang Masih Available :*

*OMO 03,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 28 Cm

*OMO 13,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 23,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 26,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 29 Cm

*OMO 32,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 42,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 44,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 28 Cm

*OMO 48,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 52,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm


ini saya cantumkan ukuran Per Tanggal 28 Agustus 2009, buat Pembelajaran kita kita tentang Grow Rate.....
rata rata dlm waktu 1,5 bulan ini pertumbuhan nya 5 - 7 cm........

----------


## Kokok

Very well om Luki

----------


## starskoi

Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!


=sukses=
    ayi

----------


## abiserpong

Bravo om ayi, bravo Koi's.........  ::

----------


## luki

> Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
> 05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi


Pilihan Sementara *TAKASHI OMOSAKO*  untuk The Best 10 :

*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*

*OMO 20, Luki / Jakarta*

*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*

*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*

*OMO 50, Bayu / Jakarta*

----------


## luki

> Saya sudah ke Omosako ......
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi



mantab Pak Ayi......

baru sekali posting langsung bikin deg deg an......
bener bener beda kasus nih sama toko sebelah.....he he he.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by starskoi
> 
> Saya sudah ke Omosako ......
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi



mantab Pak Ayi......

baru sekali posting langsung bikin deg deg an......
bener bener beda kasus nih sama toko sebelah.....he he he.....  ::   ::  quote]

Toko yang sebelah mana ya Om???   ::   F atau S???   ::

----------


## kerogawa

om rova, 007 bagus ikan nya..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
> 05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi


Kami, OMO 22 & OMO 31:




Dengan ini menyatakan akan terus berjuang hingga titik sumi penghabisan!!   ::  

MERDEKA!!!

----------


## Rova

> om rova, 007 bagus ikan nya..


  ::

----------


## Rova

> Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
> 05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

::

----------


## cantonguy

Omo 22 bg saya kuda hitam... kelamin betina ya ?

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by starskoi
> 
> Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
> 05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi
> ...


Masih ada waktu om Ajik, Omo 22 saat ini blon ok bangat, sumi body cepat kluar tapi tidak diikuti sumi di kepala. Based on photo; shine seperti menurun [compare 10 candidat]

Omo 31 benar2 "sensasi..."

----------


## Soegianto

tetap semangat masih banyak waktu dan optimis pilihan kita bs berubah dan fight  ::  
punya 4 gak ada yg di lihat  ::

----------


## luki

> tetap semangat masih banyak waktu dan optimis pilihan kita bs berubah dan fight  
> punya 4 gak ada yg di lihat


setuju bos.....
apalagi kalo GO nya diperpanjang.....
body conformation nanti yg akan banyak berbicara ......
melihat ukuran nanti nya rata rata akan 50 - 55 cm

----------


## dani

> tetap semangat masih banyak waktu dan optimis pilihan kita bs berubah dan fight  
> punya 4 gak ada yg di lihat


no.4 kan kata Omosako juga jelek   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> tetap semangat masih banyak waktu dan optimis pilihan kita bs berubah dan fight  
> punya 4 gak ada yg di lihat


Semangat selalu om bagi yang belum bisa fight saat ini............  ::  
Shiro Utsuri akan selalu penuh kejutan, prediksi ....... sangat tergantung sekali pada waktu penjurian ......  ::

----------


## luki

> tetap semangat masih banyak waktu dan optimis pilihan kita bs berubah dan fight 
> punya 4 gak ada yg di lihat


dah pak soegi....
lelang aja......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman.....
Kegiatan GO ini akan di perpanjang sampai dengan bulan *Maret....*
karena pihak Stars Koi tidak mau mengecewakan peserta tanpa mendatangkan langsung Breeder nya sebagai juri......
yang pastinya  akan sangat sangat obyektif penjurian nya , karena semua memang ikan dari Omosako dan satu badge serta satu indukan.......
dan tidak tanggung tanggung......yang akan datang sebagai juri adalah Bapak nya langsung yaitu *TAKASHI OMOSAKO.......*

Bravo Stars Koi.....Bravo Pak Ayi Wiratman.........

dan Foto Ikan yang akan di berikan sebagai hadiah akan di upload segera......

----------


## Kokok

wah ngiler duluan nungguin up loadnya  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

wuiz manteb bgt diperpanjang GO nya

----------


## Anggit

wuihhhhhhhhh ...... *MANTABBBB* Pak Ayi ... thank u so much ..  ::  

kl sampe maret kira2 masuk nya ke *60 BU* dong ya di Asia Koi Show nanti .....   ::   ::  


once again ... the *BEST* GO ever   ::  

salam

----------


## monscine

> wuihhhhhhhhh ...... *MANTABBBB* Pak Ayi ... thank u so much ..  
> 
> kl sampe maret kira2 masuk nya ke *60 BU* dong ya di Asia Koi Show nanti .....    
> 
> 
> once again ... the *BEST* GO ever   
> 
> salam


ikan lu mau pindah tangan gak om??   ::

----------


## Anggit

hahhaha .. sippp ... ntar ya om Handy .. abis Asia show aja .. biar hrg nya mantebbb jg ...  ::  

salam

----------


## luki

mantab nih.....

ikan SIFU di tawar sama SIFU juga.....

transaksi kelas kakap nih.......

hadiah nya ga sekalian di tawar Om Handy....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

> mantab nih.....
> 
> ikan SIFU di tawar sama SIFU juga.....
> 
> transaksi kelas kakap nih.......
> 
> hadiah nya ga sekalian di tawar Om Handy....


Hadiahnya gak kuat beli om Luki
Mau main di kelas A udah berattt...mau main di kelas B, samimawon juga sekarang   ::

----------


## monscine

> hahhaha .. sippp ... ntar ya om Handy .. abis Asia show aja .. biar hrg nya mantebbb jg ...  
> 
> salam


ntar gua tambahin voucher spa dehhh   ::  
kan enak tuh, habis capek show

----------


## Anggit

makanya kaya saya aja om Handy ... main di kelas kawarimono ... trus pulang kontes langsung spa deh ...   ::  

mantebbb kan ...   ::  

salam

----------


## Bony

Sampai Maret  ::   ::   ::  
Thanks Pak Ayi ini baru GO
Berarti msh ada kesempatan potensi2 tersembunyi keluar, apalagi tahun baru, pasti ada sesuatu yg baru yg membuat Omosako berubah pikiran (mode ngarep on  ::  )

----------


## Bony

> makanya kaya saya aja om Handy ... main di kelas kawarimono ... trus pulang kontes langsung spa deh ...   
> 
> mantebbb kan ...   
> 
> salam


ituut dong  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman.....
> Kegiatan GO ini akan di perpanjang sampai dengan bulan *Maret....*
> karena pihak Stars Koi tidak mau mengecewakan peserta tanpa mendatangkan langsung Breeder nya sebagai juri......
> yang pastinya  akan sangat sangat obyektif penjurian nya , karena semua memang ikan dari Omosako dan satu badge serta satu indukan.......
> dan tidak tanggung tanggung......yang akan datang sebagai juri adalah Bapak nya langsung yaitu *TAKASHI OMOSAKO.......*
> 
> Bravo Stars Koi.....Bravo Pak Ayi Wiratman.........
> 
> dan Foto Ikan yang akan di berikan sebagai hadiah akan di upload segera......


Wah, padahal gue dah mau cepet - cepet menikmati ini koi   ::

----------


## luki

> makanya kaya saya aja om Handy ... main di kelas kawarimono ... trus pulang kontes langsung spa deh ...   
> 
> mantebbb kan ...   
> 
> salam


nah nawar nya pas lagi berendem bareng om handy.....
biasa nya kalo peredaran darah lagi lancar....
harga bisa bersahabat.......
siapa tau harga jadi buy 1 get 1....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman.....
> Kegiatan GO ini akan di perpanjang sampai dengan bulan *Maret....*
> 
> 
> Wah, padahal gue dah mau cepet - cepet menikmati ini koi


wah ...gmana sih nih jik.....
kata nya mau berjuang sampe titik sumi penghabisan.....
siapa tau si sumi pas titik penhabisan  nya bulan maret .....  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman.....
> Kegiatan GO ini akan di perpanjang sampai dengan bulan *Maret....*
> karena pihak Stars Koi tidak mau mengecewakan peserta tanpa mendatangkan langsung Breeder nya sebagai juri......
> yang pastinya  akan sangat sangat obyektif penjurian nya , karena semua memang ikan dari Omosako dan satu badge serta satu indukan.......
> dan tidak tanggung tanggung......yang akan datang sebagai juri adalah Bapak nya langsung yaitu *TAKASHI OMOSAKO.......*
> 
> Bravo Stars Koi.....Bravo Pak Ayi Wiratman.........
> 
> dan Foto Ikan yang akan di berikan sebagai hadiah akan di upload segera......


Memang P. Ayi paling T O P D....  ::  
Nyesel ga ikutan dari pertama...

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> makanya kaya saya aja om Handy ... main di kelas kawarimono ... trus pulang kontes langsung spa deh ...   
> 
> mantebbb kan ...   
> 
> salam
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha...ide bagus nih om luki

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wah TOP nih STAR KOI....GO sampe bulan maret 2010..bisa sampe 60cm-an nih..

ini baru GO..Beli Tosai dapet Nisai..  ::   ::

----------


## ronny

berarti bayangin : Omoshako zebra bloodline 60 cm @ 6 jt rupiah...dapat dimanaaaaaaa?
Pak Ayi TOP Be Ge Te   ::

----------


## Rova

Sangat puas...
Keepingnya sudah gak diraguin lagi deh..    ::

----------


## luki

> Wah TOP nih STAR KOI....GO sampe bulan maret 2010..bisa sampe 60cm-an nih..
> 
> ini baru GO..Beli Tosai dapet Nisai..


setuju pak robby.....

mudah mudahan Star Koi bisa terus mempertahankan untuk GO selanjut nya.....
dan bisa jadi percontohan buat GO GO yg lain nya....  ::   ::  

Beli Tosai dapet Nisai.......
harga Tosai dapet Nisai....  ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

bagus lagi beli satu dapat dua  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> bagus lagi beli satu dapat dua


kan ikan nya om bayu masuk nominasi sementara om....
siapa tau dream come true......  ::   ::

----------


## monscine

ada yg mau pindah tangan tengah jalan gakkk???   ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

> ada yg mau pindah tangan tengah jalan gakkk???


ayo.....yg punya 2 ekor ngalah.....
apalagi yg punya 4 ekor.....  ::   ::   ::  
mudah mudahan yg punya 4 ekor berubah pikiran....  ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by starskoi
> 
> Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
> 05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
> Untuk datang sebagai juri, Omosako siap datang!
> 
> 
> =sukses=
>     ayi
> ...


sepertinya seleksi ukuran dulu ya?

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> bagus lagi beli satu dapat dua
> 
> kan ikan nya om bayu masuk nominasi sementara om....
> siapa tau dream come true......


kalau om luki, jadi dapat empat  ::   plus hadiah   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

@om ad666 : body conformity sepertinya om, yang bohai bohai mangsudnya

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> ...


amien....doain ya om .....    ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

ke bandung ah ........

----------


## Eno TB

Jalan2 ke Bandung,,,

Ikutan Kloter terakhir dong No.23 dan 52 ... lumayan masa GO di perpanjang..menang/kalah bukan masalah..  ::  menghibur diri.. :P

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

Elvin / Jakarta 32
Chandra / Tasik 42 dan 48

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI TERAKHIR:*


*KLOTER I:*
No 1. Dani/ Bandung, 2
     2. Soegianto / Jakarta, 4
     3. Wahyudi / Bandung, 5
     4. Anggit / Jakarta, 6
     5. Rova/ Bandung, 7
     6. Luki / Jakarta, 10,
     7. Tribuwono/Jakarta, 12
     8. Erick Tohir / Jakarta, 15
     9. Djudju / Bandung, 18
    10. Luki / Jakarta, 20
    11. Hendro / Semarang, 24
    12. Djudju / Bandung, 27
    13. Aji / Bandung, 29
    14. Robby Iwan / Jakarta, 30
    15. Hendro / Semarang, 35
    16. Deni/Bdg, 39
    17. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 45
    18. Erick Tohir /Jakarta, 47
    19. Bayu / Jakarta, 50

*KLOTER II:*
    20. Yoshua/Bandung, 16
    21. Ajik/Jakarta, 22
    22. Robby Iwan/Jakarta, 46
    23. Henkky / Jakarta, 25
    24. Beryl / Semarang, 17
    25. Bony / Semarang, 1
    26. Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta, 41
    27. Bony / Semarang, 19
    28. Rova / Bandung , 14
    29. Soegianto / Jakarta, 49
    30. Rudi Showa/ Jakarta, 34
    31. Dodo/ Jakarta, 09
    32. Soegianto / Jakarta, 33
    33. Ronny / Jakarta, 28
    34. Soegianto / Jakarta, 40
    35. Ajik / Jakarta, 31
    36. Yudi / Jakarta, 38
    37. Ronny / Jakarta, 51
    38. Wahyudi / Bandung, 43
    39. Rudi H / Semarang, 37
    40. Iwan S / Solo, 21

*KLOTER setelah Update:*
    41. Fahrial / Tapos, 36
    42. Eno TB / Jakarta, 23
    43. Eno TB / Jakarta, 52
    44. Elvin / Jakarta, 32
    45. Chandra / Tasik, 42
    46. Chandra / Tasik, 48


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*
*Ki-Ka: OMO-03, OMO-13*



*Ki-Ka:OMO-26, OMO-44*




tinggal 4 ekor lagi  ..........

----------


## Soegianto

mantap

----------


## luki

> mantap


mantab dong....
yg 70 BU aja sampe kebungkus juga...  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> mantap
> 
> 
> mantab dong....
> yg 70 BU aja sampe kebungkus juga...


hahaha pupus deh ikut  di asi show ,,,,tp gpp teman sendiri yg ambil msh bs ikut nikmatin  ::

----------


## Eno TB

Hhmmm...GO 70 Cm terima 79....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Hhmmm...GO 70 Cm terima 79....


kalau ada uang kost nya bs 81   ::

----------


## Eno TB

Siap siap boz.

----------


## luki

> wuihhhhhhhhh ...... *MANTABBBB* Pak Ayi ... thank u so much .. 
> 
> kl sampe maret kira2 masuk nya ke *60 BU* dong ya di Asia Koi Show nanti .....   
> 
> 
> once again ... the *BEST* GO ever  
> 
> salam


kemaren ke stars koi sama pak robby.....
di samping kolam GO ada pengumuman....yg isi nya kurang lebih:

" kepada pemilik ikan no 6, harap melapor ke starskoi,untuk melunasi biaya tambahan pakan.....kalau tidak ikan no 6 akan di taruh di fiber "   ::   ::  

gila ikan loe bos.....
makan nya ga berhenti.....
sekarang paling besar di kolam....mungkin sdh 51 cm.....
dan yang paling mengejutkan  mulai putting girth....
body nya Muantab.....Ozutsu nya tebel banget......Jitai mulai obvious......
kalo sampe ikan ini female......JACKPOT
di jual ga bos.....  ::   :: .....dijual dong...  ::

----------


## Eno TB

Lelang Aja lebih enak tapi terbuka...jangan online  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

mantap bener omosako.........itemnya keren.....
no 34 bagus tuh........kok blm ada yg pilih ya

----------


## wahyu

omo 25 keliatannya dapet nih...............(nebak om)

----------


## luki

> mantap bener omosako.........itemnya keren.....
> no 34 bagus tuh........kok blm ada yg pilih ya


no 34 sudah ada yg punya om....
kebetulan yg punya masih sepupu nya omosako   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> mantap bener omosako.........itemnya keren.....
> no 34 bagus tuh........kok blm ada yg pilih ya
> 
> 
> no 34 sudah ada yg punya om....
> kebetulan yg punya masih sepupu nya omosako


aku juga nyesel Ki kenapa tawaran lu dulu gak gw ambil ...     ::   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

bagaimana perkembangannya sekarang?

----------


## wahyu

iya nih penasaran.....
karena shiro yg ini bener2 berkwalitas.......
kenapa dulu ak gak ikutan pilih ya......  ::

----------


## edwin

Saya juga nyesel nih yg GO ini gsk ikut

----------


## Kokok

saya nggak nyesel, ikut  ::

----------


## luki

> bagaimana perkembangannya sekarang?





> iya nih penasaran.....
> karena shiro yg ini bener2 berkwalitas.......
> kenapa dulu ak gak ikutan pilih ya......


Om Darren dan Om Dani.....

Shiro Shiro ini tidak di foto lagi.....
nanti di foto dan di ukur nya 1 minggu sebelum penjurian....
sekarang sedang di usahakan untuk pembentukan volume body..... 

sekilas pandangan mata saya .......banyak yg sudah 50 Cm.....
malah ada beberapa yg diatas 55 cm.....
sepintas sih 2 ikan yg ini yg paling besar ....kayak nya sudah 60 cm .....

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> bagaimana perkembangannya sekarang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omo 06....salah satunya....bikin ngiler.....

----------


## luki

Para Peserta GO.....
ini adalah hadiah buat pemenang GO.....
ikan ikan ini akan datang akhir bulan.....
Spesifikasi ikan :

Umur      : Nisai ( batch yg sama dengan yg di GO )
Sex        : Certificate Female Guaranteed
UK.        : +/- 55 cm
Bloodline : Zebra

konon kabar nya....ikan ikan ini harga nya 2-3 kali lipat harga awal GO......

----------


## cantonguy

Kalo dilihat sekilas dari foto . Ikan2 yg sedang di grow-out hasilnya masih lbh bagus dari hadiah yg harganya 3x lipat . 
Selamat buat utk peserta grow out kali ini !   ::  
Kudunya harga sekarang 5x lipat lbh mahal ato lebih .   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Kalo dilihat sekilas dari foto . Ikan2 yg sedang di grow-out hasilnya masih lbh bagus dari hadiah yg harganya 3x lipat . 
> Selamat buat utk peserta grow out kali ini !   
> Kudunya harga sekarang 5x lipat lbh mahal ato lebih .


Kipas-kipas  :P

----------


## Kokok

nanti masuk angin om kalau kipas kipas meluku

----------


## mario85

wudih tambah manteb nih nyesel napa ga ikut GO ini ya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

Kalau tidak ada halangan......

Penjurian akan di lakukan :

*Kamis , Tanggal 8 April 2010
Jam 10.00 WIB*

bagi yang ingin melihat langsung....di tunggu kehadiran nya di STARSKOI bandung

----------


## luki

> *OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*
> *OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*
> *OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*
> *OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*
> *OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*
> *OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*





> .
>  no. 5 , 14 & 47 .





> Forecast big 6 berdasarkan foto terkini: 25,47,05,27,09,36 (random) 
> cheers





> Coba prediksi dari foto, 5, 6, 10, 12, 19. 27. ( acak )





> Pilihan ane ini nih :
> *OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*
> *OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*
> *OMO 34, Rudi Showa / Jakarta*
> Best Tategoi nya nyang ini :
> *OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*
> *OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*
> *OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*





> Kalo saya sih, utk Maret 2010 yg masuk 5 besar
> 1.no.10
> 2.no.06
> 3.no.05
> 4.no.14
> 5.no.30





> 6 besar candidate sementara yg saya pilih sesuai urutan adalah sbb : 
> No : 14, 12, 29, 30, 50, 45





> Saya sudah ke Omosako dan dipilih 10 kandidat saat ini menurut beliau, gambar sbb:
> 05, 06, 10, 14, 20, 25, 29, 30, 47, 50.
> ayi


*ini serunya belajar shiro......banyak sumi yang dinamis dan tak terduga kapan muncul nya ......
buat pembelajaran bersama ......ayo kita coba prediksi lagi.....kira kira bagaimana perkembangan ikan ikan ini pada saat penjurian tanggal 8 April 2010......apakah ada kuda kuda hitam yang akan menyalip  (seperti GO Shiro yg di Wijaya) atau tetap masih pada favorit favorit lama.....
bagaimana menurut teman teman....silahkan di terawang dan di kasih komentar......semua komentar akan membantu kita dalam mempelajari " Living Jewel" terutama masalah Sumi pada Shiro......*


*FOTO UPDATE KE 1 SHIRO ZEBRA, Tanggal 19 Oktober 2009 :*

*OMO 01, Bony / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 02, Dani / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 04, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 07, Rova / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm

*OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 15, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 16, Yoshua / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 17, Beryl / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 18, Djudju / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 20, Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 21, Iwan S / Solo*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 22, Ajik / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 23, Eno TB / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 28, Ronny / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 41 Cm

*OMO 31, Ajik / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 32, Elvin / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 33, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm

*OMO 34, Rudi Showa / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 35, Hendro / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 32 Cm

*OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 37, Rudi H / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 32 Cm

*OMO 38, Yudi HP / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 27 Cm

*OMO 39, Deni / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 29 Cm

*OMO 40, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 41, Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 42,Chandra / Tasik*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 43, Wahyudi / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 27 Cm

*OMO 45, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 46, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 25 Cm

*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 48, Chandra / Tasik*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 49, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 50, Bayu / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 51, Ronny / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 52, Eno TB*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm


*Yang Masih Available :*

*OMO 03,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 28 Cm

*OMO 13,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 26,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 29 Cm

*OMO 44,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 28 Cm

----------


## dattairadian

Hari ini Rabu tanggal 7 April, ikan-ikan sudah dipindahkan ke bak karantina untuk keperluan penjurian. Maka kegiatan pemilihan ikan untuk acara GO ini sudah ditutup.
Barang siapa yang ingin/ berminat membeli ikan-ikan yang masih available dalam acara GO ini, dapat dilakukan setelah kegiatan penjurian dilakukan.
Terima kasih

----------


## luki

*GRAND CHAMPION* 
*44. Elvin / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm


*RUNNER-UP CHAMPION*
*6. Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm


*BEST TATEGOI 1*
*4. Anggit / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm


*BEST TATEGOI 2*
*41. Fahrial / Tapos PP*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm


*BEST TATEGOI 3*
*34. Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

----------


## darren febriano

*RUNNER-UP CHAMPION*
*6. Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm


Wow ikan ini superior dg masa depan yg mungkin paling menjanjikan  ::  . Kira2 female kah Om Luki?

----------


## luki

> *RUNNER-UP CHAMPION*
> *6. Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm
> 
> 
> Wow ikan ini superior dg masa depan yg mungkin paling menjanjikan  . Kira2 female kah Om Luki?


1000% MALE om Darren......
Guaranteed Sperma....hahahahaha
sudah banyak yang ajak tunangan nih......  ::   ::   ::  
kalo menurut om Darren.....sebaik nya calon mempelai nya apa om.....
tetap Shiro atau bisa di Cross dengan Showa......

----------


## doddy

coba shiro sekalian om luki

----------


## darren febriano

> 1000% MALE om Darren......
> Guaranteed Sperma....hahahahaha
> sudah banyak yang ajak tunangan nih......    
> kalo menurut om Darren.....sebaik nya calon mempelai naya apa om.....
> tetap Shiro atau bisa di Cross dengan Showa......


Om Luki, saya rasa ikan ini mempunyai struktur body yg terbaik walau bukan yg terbesar..saya juga ga tau kl ini male. Om setuju kan? Calon male oyagoi yg potensial, tp harus tunggu 2-3 tahun lagi. Kl mempelainya susah2 gampang..._trial & error_  ::  Tp yg penting matang umur, yonsai/gosai. Om Luki lebih berpengalaman kok. Selamat Om!!!  ::

----------


## luki

> coba shiro sekalian om luki





> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 1000% MALE om Darren......
> Guaranteed Sperma....hahahahaha
> sudah banyak yang ajak tunangan nih......    
> kalo menurut om Darren.....sebaik nya calon mempelai naya apa om.....
> tetap Shiro atau bisa di Cross dengan Showa......
> 
> 
> Om Luki, saya rasa ikan ini mempunyai struktur body yg terbaik walau bukan yg terbesar..saya juga ga tau kl ini male. Om setuju kan? Calon male oyagoi yg potensial, tp harus tunggu 2-3 tahun lagi. Kl mempelainya susah2 gampang..._trial & error_  Tp yg penting matang umur, yonsai/gosai. Om Luki lebih berpengalaman kok. Selamat Om!!!


iya sih.....kemarin sempat diskusi masalah ini.....
semua breeder kemarin bilang kalau :

- pernah mencoba di cross dengan Female Showa..... tetapi anakan nya tidak bagus.....
- mereka bilang paling baik dengan shiro juga .....tetapi pada saat saya tanya, shiro yang sumi sedikit atau yang sumi banyak....mereka bilang tidak pengaruh ........

----------


## h3ln1k

yang garansi 1000% male ikannya apa yang punya?   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> yang garansi 1000% male ikannya apa yang punya?


waduh...nanya2 calon mempelai lagi...hahaha  ::

----------


## chester

Congrats utk Elvin yang akhirnya kesampaian juga cita2nya nyabet GC he he he.
Gak percuma dia suka nongkrongin pakan2 arowana yg terbuat dari shiro di bintaro sehingga mata terlatih   ::  Mudah2an ini Elvin yang sama..

Utk malenya Luki, akan dibid dalam waktu dekat. Reserved.   ::  

Utk pemenang2 lain, selamat!

Cheers

----------


## arind

selamat om Elvin.... (walaupun sudah dapat beritanya live dr Bandung...   ::  )
gw tongkrongin di brawijaya kalau GC udah datang......   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat utk Om Elvin dan Mbah Luki....  ::

----------


## elvin

> selamat om Elvin.... (walaupun sudah dapat beritanya live dr Bandung...   )
> gw tongkrongin di brawijaya kalau GC udah datang......



di tunggu kedatangannya om ,terimakasih atas ucapan yg diberikan dan semua ini berkat keeping yg sangat baik oleh star koi ( Pak Ai ) . 
history nya waktu itu saya ada kerjaan di bandung dan mampir ke star koi .khusus buat pembelajaran buat saya yg mana ikan ini saya pilih terakhir dan saya lihat cara pemberian makanan nya sangat konsen melalui sistim food timer sebab ikan ini pertama2 warnanya kuning ,tapi kt pak aik kuningnya akan hilang, kuning itu disebabkan lg selera  makannya banyak . alhamdulillah ikan tsb dpt GC.

----------


## arind

> Originally Posted by arind
> 
> selamat om Elvin.... (walaupun sudah dapat beritanya live dr Bandung...   )
> gw tongkrongin di brawijaya kalau GC udah datang......   
> 
> 
> 
> di tunggu kedatangannya om


Siip om. Langsung diturunin hari sabtu ya? ketemu disana ok?

----------


## Soegianto

selamat nih buat para pemenang  ::

----------


## Rova

*Champion*

----------


## Rova

*Tategoi*

----------


## Rova

Gak nyangka ada ikan seperti ini di GO..
Kalau ada ogon bisa bisa berubah jadi seperti ini saya akan pilih ogon..
Kolam dan keeping skill nya ajaib..    ::  

Selamat utk Om Elvin dan Om Luki ( pengagum Laura )..

----------


## Gom 7rait

Selamat buat semua peserta GO - shiro2 nya bagus2...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Selamat utk Om Elvin dan Om Lucky  ::

----------


## luki

*FOTO TENGAH UPDATE KE 1 SHIRO ZEBRA, Tanggal 19 Oktober 2009 :*
*FOTO KANAN UPDATE KE 2 SHIRO ZEBRA, Tanggal 08 April 2010 :*

*OMO 01, Bony / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 02, Dani / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 04, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 05, Wahyudi / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 06, Anggit / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 07, Rova / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm

*OMO 09, Dodo / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 10, Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 39 Cm

*OMO 12, Tribuwono / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 14, Rova / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 15, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 16, Yoshua / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 17, Beryl / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 18, Djudju / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 19, Bony / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 20, Luki / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 21, Iwan S / Solo*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 22, Ajik / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 23, Eno TB / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 24, Hendro / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 25, Henkky / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 27, Djudju / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 28, Ronny / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 29, Aji / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 38 Cm

*OMO 30, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 41 Cm

*OMO 31, Ajik / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 36 Cm

*OMO 32, Elvin / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 33, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm

*OMO 34, Rudi Showa / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 35, Hendro / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 32 Cm

*OMO 36, Fahrial / Tapos PP*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 37, Rudi H / Semarang*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 32 Cm

*OMO 38, Yudi HP / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 27 Cm

*OMO 39, Deni / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 29 Cm

*OMO 40, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 41, Hasan Odil Kokoy / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 42,Chandra / Tasik*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 43, Wahyudi / Bandung*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 27 Cm

*OMO 45, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 46, Robby Iwan / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 25 Cm

*OMO 47, Erick Tohir / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 48, Chandra / Tasik*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 30 Cm

*OMO 49, Soegianto / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 34 Cm

*OMO 50, Bayu / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 35 Cm

*OMO 51, Ronny / Jakarta*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 33 Cm

*OMO 52, Eno TB*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 37 Cm


*Yang Masih Available :*

*OMO 03,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 28 Cm

*OMO 13,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 31 Cm

*OMO 26,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 29 Cm

*OMO 44,*, per tgl 28 Agustus 2009 = 28 Cm

----------


## arungtasik

*Saya ingat ketika Pak Sugi memilih ikan ini... Saya rada pesimis melihat koinya masih putih polos, hanya bayangan gelap di balik sisiknya yang terlihat mengintip. Benar-benar penerawangan yang bagus dari seorang yang meyakini arah perkembangan sumi pada koi omosako.*

----------


## Soegianto

> *Saya ingat ketika Pak Sugi memilih ikan ini... Saya rada pesimis melihat koinya masih putih polos, hanya bayangan gelap di balik sisiknya yang terlihat mengintip. Benar-benar penerawangan yang bagus dari seorang yang meyakini arah perkembangan sumi pada koi omosako.*


belajar om ......   ::

----------


## Bony

Waduh jadi penasaran mau liat langsung, rencana kapan boleh pulang ya (dikirim)?  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> Waduh jadi penasaran mau liat langsung, rencana kapan boleh pulang ya (dikirim)?


wah om bony di tungguin pas penjurian.....

untuk pengambilan dan pengiriman ikan........
bisa langsung berhubungan dengan Pak Ayi Wiratman di 
- 0811 215 148
- 0812 219 19901

----------

